# Die Desktops der Community: Gewinnen Sie bis zum 03. Juli ein Gold-Netzteil oder aktuelle Spiele als Special Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die Desktops der PCGH-Community: Gewinnen Sie bis zum 03. Juli ein Gold-Netzteil oder aktuelle Spiele als Special Edition  gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community: Gewinnen Sie bis zum 03. Juli ein Gold-Netzteil oder aktuelle Spiele als Special Edition


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community: Martialisch, stylish und frivol*

Soll das Bild den nu im Desktopthread hoch geladen werden, oder gibt es neuen Thread dafür?


----------



## Bennz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community: Martialisch, stylish und frivol*

was aus der Kinder Schmiede




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Soll das Bild den nu im Desktopthread hoch geladen werden, oder gibt es neuen Thread dafür?


 
• Unter allen Einsendungen unterhalb dieser News als Kommentar wählt PC  Games Hardware 30 Desktops aus und stellt diese der PCGHX-Community zur  Wahl

sollte klar sein.


----------



## leorphee (6. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich wechselt das Hintergrundbild alle 30 min. aus 15 verschiedenen Motiven.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fA!nT (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn man mehrere Bilder hat die wechseln, ists natürlich schwer eins hierfür rauszusuchen 
Aber ich will einfach mal was produktives beisteuern, also hier mein Desktop.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juni 2011)

Aktuell schauts so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAN1X (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tada.


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. Juni 2011)

@ Fire8ird:
Ich seh da nix.

Hier meiner einer.Ich habe so 4-5 feste Wallpaper die ich ca. im 2-3 Monatsrhythmus wechsele.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazis (6. Juni 2011)

Wäre meiner


----------



## Inf1n1ty (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mal was selbstgemachtes


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Juni 2011)

@AlexKL77: Seltsam, bei mir sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juni 2011)

Du musst das Bild im Forum hochladen, imagebanana zählt nicht.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Juni 2011)

Da mach ich doch aufjedenfall mit 

Hier mein aktueller Desktop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Juni 2011)

@ PCGH_Marc: das ist nur ein Screenshot von meinem Browser und da ja irgendwas mit dem upload im Forum vorhin nicht geklappt hat, habe ich es auf imagebanana hochgeladen

Edit: Hab mal von nem anderen PC geguckt, man sieht wirklich nichts. KA was da schief gelaufen ist. Jetzt sollte es da sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2011)

Das Bild von mir is zwar schon sehr alt leute ;D
Aber werde auch mal mit machen ! !


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. Juni 2011)

@ Fire8ird:
Nope,in deinem ersten Post ist immernoch nix zu sehen. [Jetzt aber  ]

@ CrimsoN 2.0:
Bei dir sehe ich auch kein Bild.


----------



## amdkiller (6. Juni 2011)

mein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sancho (6. Juni 2011)

Selbst geschossen auf der schönen Insel Jamaica im Dez 2010 ."Meine" Strandbar !!!!!


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habs lieber schlicht, aber die wichtigsten Ordner, Spiele und Progs sind schnell und vorallem mit nur einem Klick zu erreichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Interessierten
(Arbeitsplatz - User, Progs, Daten, Downloads - MW2 mp, CS 1.6, DiRT3, GTA4, Shift2, TMUF - Fox, Paint.net, JPEG Compr, Disk Defrag, Open Hardware Mon, Tuneup09, Fraps, Winamp - Papierkorb)


----------



## Baron Samedi (6. Juni 2011)

Ich mags gerne aufgeraeumt. Der Schriftzug stellt einen von mir verwendeten Nickname dar, mit Photoshop im Transformer Stil erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich habe mir die freiheit genommen, das motiv nochmal in nativer aufloesung anzuhaengen, damit man die farbspiele beim schriftzug besser erkennen kann. ich hoffe, das disqualifiziert mich nicht.


----------



## maximilian opitz (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine kleine Collage 

*
*


----------



## cloth82 (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2011)

So ihr meine Bild dazu: Das Bild ist selber in TF2 gemacht !


----------



## leckmuschel (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aufpassen (6. Juni 2011)

Da mache ich doch auch mal gerne mit. 

Hier mein Aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. Juni 2011)

Ich mags einfach und klassisch =D


----------



## Resax (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meins


----------



## -[e1337e_weazel]- (6. Juni 2011)

Das Hintergrundbild ist dank Vollversion von "Stardocks ObjectDesktop" animiert. Leider sieht man jetzt hier nicht die Wellen heranschwappen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und jetzt mal schauen was die anderen so haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2011)

Da der Thread durch wundersame Weise in meinen Abos gelandet ist, hier nun mein Bild. 

Ich spar es mir mal das als Vollbild einzubinden, ist bei 2 Bildschirmen ja nicht grade klein.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Beitrag, selbst gemacht auf der Syndicate 2010. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## Methos (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mein aktueller Desktop... schön Simpel, alle Programme ausgeblendet im Rocketdock, dieser ganze Krams mit Rainmeter is mir persönlich zu kompliziert, blick ich vorn und hinten nich durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmau5 (6. Juni 2011)

Schön Minimalistisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (6. Juni 2011)

Hab zwar durchlaufend ca. 200 Wallpaper, aber ich finde das hier ist eins der besten. 
Und jup, kann nur zustimmen, Minimalismus pur find ich gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

Meiner!


----------



## Chrismettal (6. Juni 2011)

Schlichter gehts nun wirklich nicht  

(Ja der ist IMMER so ordentlich! )


----------



## C4Alive (6. Juni 2011)

da is meins. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Juni 2011)

C4Alive schrieb:


> Hier mein aktueller Desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Dank dir  Jedoch eine bitte könntest du diesen Zitat richtig einbinden sonst wird man denken es ist deins


----------



## Th3 GhOst (6. Juni 2011)

Ich dann auch mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

Micha


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich ein selbstgemachter 5040 x 1050 Hintergrund, den ich auf ein Display verkleinert habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flashkiller (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop, simple und praktikabel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZET (6. Juni 2011)

Dann pack ich meinen auch mal dabei


----------



## omega™ (6. Juni 2011)

Sodele da ist mal meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebell88 (6. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner, ich wechsel ihn selten.


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2011)

meiner


----------



## MRcKinG (6. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein Aktueller desktop hintergrund     



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


__________________________________________________________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (6. Juni 2011)

Sodala


----------



## ~3χT@~ (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Muahahaha,bin ich einfallsreich!


----------



## LosUltimos (6. Juni 2011)

Das hier ist meiner


----------



## Gast1666300202 (6. Juni 2011)

Dat is mein Desktop XD ich find den witzig


----------



## Kotor (6. Juni 2011)

4320x900





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aktuell schauts so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

kann mir vielleicht jemand den Link zum Wallpaper per PN schicken?
habe es mal gehabt aber aus versehen gelöscht und nun finde ich es nicht mehr.
Wäre sehr nett,

 Danke


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein Beitrag.
Hoffe er gefällt euch.

Edit: sorry for Doppelpost.
Bitte vergebt mir


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. Juni 2011)

na dann hier is mein aktueller


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. Juni 2011)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> na dann hier is mein aktueller



Kannst du mir das Bild per PN schicken? 
 Hier ist meiner (zumindest einer von den 80 Stück die durchwechseln  )


----------



## sulami (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop, schön sauber...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal klebt noch ein Systemmonitor drauf, aber selten.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juni 2011)

Hier der aktuelle Desktop mit modifiziertem Rocketdock und teilweise selbst erstellten und/oder modifizierten Symbolen. Ansonsten ist es recht minimalistisch, aber so muss es für mich auch sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Juni 2011)

@ jensi251: Hier kannst du den Runterladen: NVIDIA Cool Stuff


----------



## FrappTheHell (6. Juni 2011)

hi,
ich will hier auch mal mein senf dazu geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider ein bissl bildrauschen, meine kamera ist leider nur ne olympus E-520. 
Aber einen geschenkten gaul schaut man ja bekanntlich nicht ins maul .^_^.


----------



## Zwiebeljupp (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community: Martialisch, stylish und frivol*

mein "digitaler ausblick"



... weiss man warum bei mir bei "AW" jetztn andres thema steht? ...


----------



## Zappzarrap (6. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner, wobei ich glaub das Bild haben noch andere 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.imgimg.de/bild_Desktopde61eb75png.png.html


----------



## Tenshou (6. Juni 2011)

Das hier ist meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaty (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Desk aufm PC, hoffe er gefällt 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Bu11et (6. Juni 2011)

Mein aktuelles:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juni 2011)

So manch einer sollte sich evtl. noch mal die Regeln für die Teilnahme durchlesen...


----------



## tripod (6. Juni 2011)

mach ich doch glatt auch mal mit, hab ich erst vor paar tagen gewechselt, davor hatte ich das gleiche wie D!str(+)yer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamestoplay (6. Juni 2011)

das ist meiner


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. Juni 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das Bild per PN schicken?


 
hab ich


----------



## egonder22ste (6. Juni 2011)

Schnell ein eigenes Bild gemacht.  Selbst wenns net' das schönste is' isses doch auf alle Fälle etwas verrückt!


----------



## egonder22ste (6. Juni 2011)

Zumindest bin ich auch mit drauf. ;D


----------



## Krampfkeks (6. Juni 2011)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> hab ich


 Vielen dank


----------



## Confusius (6. Juni 2011)

Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(beitrag davor bitte löschen)


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Juni 2011)

Oldy, but goldy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

Da 0815klimshuck einen meiner Lieblingswallpaper schon gepostet hat, hier nun also ein anderer aus meiner Favoritenliste. 
Ich hoffe der ist euch nicht zu... "schlicht".


----------



## Phill_ty (6. Juni 2011)

letztens erst wieder gefunden mein Hintergrund


----------



## ph1driver (6. Juni 2011)

Hier auch mal meiner. Ist meine Lütche


----------



## twack3r (6. Juni 2011)

> *Die krassesten Desktopmotive gesucht*


Was ist PCGh eigentlich für eine *krass *beschissene Seite geworden? Nur noch bekloppte Themen, krasseste Desktops, gigageilste Messemöpse etc pp.



Und die Sprüche von wegen 'dann klick halt nicht drauf' ziehen auch nicht mehr wirklich. Kurz mal durch den RSS feed kucken, dann sieht man das locker flockig 40% der Artikel aus amaz0n Werbung, Selbstwerbung, Klickorgienmagneten etc bestehen. Wenn Euch nichts Neues mehr einfällt dann ist ja gut, aber in den letzten 3 Jahren geht es mit dieser Seite erschreckend abwärts!



egonder22ste schrieb:


> Schnell ein eigenes Bild gemacht.  Selbst  wenns net' das schönste is' isses doch auf alle Fälle etwas verrückt!


  Alter Falter...


----------



## Brokoli1 (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop. Wallpaper selber designed. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeomax (6. Juni 2011)

Mein aktuelles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreon (6. Juni 2011)

Viel interessanter als die Desktops finde ich die nackten Wallpapers, könnt ihr nicht ne 2. Liste nur mit den Hintergründen machen. Da würde ich nämlich auch mal den ein oder anderen benutzen.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Juni 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als die Desktops finde ich die nackten Wallpapers, könnt ihr nicht ne 2. Liste nur mit den Hintergründen machen. Da würde ich nämlich auch mal den ein oder anderen benutzen.


 
Vielleicht mal suchen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/1593-der-wallpaper-thread-29.html


----------



## belle (6. Juni 2011)

So, hier an dieser Stelle findet ihr nun auch meinen aktuellen Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (6. Juni 2011)

Hier meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyBanana (6. Juni 2011)

meiner (ich weiß ein bisschen unaufgeräumt , aber wass solls is ja PCGH Extreme)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (6. Juni 2011)

uund hier ist meiner


----------



## Orka45 (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Freundlicherweise hab ich die Symbole ausgeblendet, da es auf diesem 2. Rechner aktuell sehr schlimm aussieht.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

Fire8ird schrieb:
			
		

> @ jensi251: Hier kannst du den Runterladen: NVIDIA Cool Stuff



Vielen vielen dank.


----------



## Capricorn (6. Juni 2011)

Meiner einer selbst kreiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Schaut es Bei mir auf dem Desktop aus


----------



## Kreon (6. Juni 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Computer wallpapers / wallbase.cc



Ja super, danke für den Link. Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche. Glaube aber nicht all meine Favoriten dort zu finden.


----------



## Poempel (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eben gemachter screenshot bei minecraft


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Juni 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## DBTopper (6. Juni 2011)

Tja so siehts im moment bei mir aus^^


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (6. Juni 2011)

Hoffe er gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

DBTopper schrieb:


> Tja so siehts im moment bei mir aus^^


Woher hast du die NV Kralle in Blau?
Auf der Homepage fand ich die nur in Grün und Grau...


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2011)

Im Anhang mal meins, wieso aber ein TW2 CE verlosen wenn jeder der es haben will es wahrscheinlich schon hat? Es kam 17.5 raus und warum sollte ich das Spiel nochmals wollen auch wenn ich nicht die CE sonder die PE habe? 
Das Netzteil finde ich ganz ok aber 1000W, soviel werde ich hoffentlich nie brauchen


----------



## Popopirat (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rawr...das ist meiner


----------



## OdlG (6. Juni 2011)

Einmal als PNG und einmal als JPEG. Schön minimalistisch, wie ich es mag 

Edit: Willkommen im Forum, Popopirat


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. Juni 2011)

Ich mag Adriatisches Meer..Ich mag Sommer... Ich mag Nirvana 
Und ich mag Fences


----------



## Sphexx (6. Juni 2011)

Bf3 ich komme  .....


----------



## fighter0190 (6. Juni 2011)

Relativ schlicht: Meine Lieblings-Karre


----------



## Phill_ty (6. Juni 2011)

sodele :d des is meiner


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. Juni 2011)

Au ja - ich auch ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceMaster88 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habs auch gerne aufgeräumt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C4Alive (6. Juni 2011)

Vollkommen richtig, mein fehler. kanns auch löschen, check blos grad nicht wie.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Leutz,
Ich zeig euch hier mal mein Notebook-Desktop.
So schauts aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass wenn der Akku länger halten soll, die Minianwendungen und die Aero-Oberfläche schonmal ausgeschaltet werden. 
Das Besondere dürfte wohl die Taskleiste sein, die ich relativ klassisch eingestellt habe. Der "Touch-Kram" gefällt mir nämlich nicht sonderlich.

Der Hintergrund ist ein Foto aus Eigenproduktion.  
Zu sehen ist mein Hund in seinen jungen Tagen kurz nach seiner Ankunft bei uns (erkennt man daran, dass der Korb noch heile ist ).
Er hat sich aber schon wohl gefühlt und das wird sich in den letzten 4 Jahren auch kaum geändert haben. 
In dem Sinne, viel glück an alle!
Gruß, Tjarden

€dit: Copyright eingefügt. Mein Bild soll schließlich auch meins bleiben 
        Einfach wegdenken


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juni 2011)

~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> Ich zeig euch hier mal mein Notebook-Desktop.
> So schauts aus:
> 
> ...


 da hast du ja eine verdammt interessante lebensgeschichte 
gut, dass du das überaus hübsche copyright da reingeknallt hast. es hätten sicherlich viele nutzer hier deinen desktop kopiert... und deine chancen auf einen sieg sollte das auch verbessern


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2011)

Kein plan ob man Zwei in rein hauen draf aber ich tut es einfach mal !


----------



## ngo (6. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein Desktop. Hoffe euch gefällts!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße!


----------



## DBTopper (6. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Woher hast du die NV Kralle in Blau?
> Auf der Homepage fand ich die nur in Grün und Grau...



Das hab ich mal auf deviantart gefunden*** [/URL]
und hier nochma ein etwas kräftigeres blau***


----------



## D_Donsen (6. Juni 2011)

entweder die Kartoffel hier oder das Lightbike aus Tron-Legacy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skdiggy (7. Juni 2011)

Die Natur ist immer noch am schönsten


----------



## alm0st (7. Juni 2011)

Und meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunder1978 (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner


----------



## mf_Jade (7. Juni 2011)

Meins: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bratak1991 (7. Juni 2011)

Und hier ist meiner  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Login Screen ist gleich, nur in Rot-Schwarz


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juni 2011)

Hier sind ja viele Desktop´s vollgemüllt.  Zzzzz sauber machen ist angesagt. 

Hier mal mein "sauberer" Desktop.


----------



## huntertech (7. Juni 2011)

Oh man, ich hab 257 krasse Hintergründe  Aber der hier ist sich siegessicher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sereniance (7. Juni 2011)

So das ist meiner... Humanity is a bug... haltet mir die Daumen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich hab 257 krasse Hintergründe  Aber der hier ist sich siegessicher:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=424273"/>



Naja nur wegen dem Hintergrund...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

Hier geht's wohl eher um den Gesamteindruck des Desktops und nicht nur den Walli. 
Der von Lan_Party ist doch ein hübsches Beispiel dafür!


----------



## Megael (7. Juni 2011)

Ich mach einfach mal mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hier geht's wohl eher um den Gesamteindruck des Desktops und nicht nur den Walli.
> Der von Lan_Party ist doch ein hübsches Beispiel dafür!


 So siehts aus.  Schön das er dir gefällt.  Sag mal woher hast du diese CoreTemp App oder wie auch immer. Finde ich sepe möchte auch so ein haben.


----------



## Isoroku (7. Juni 2011)

Moin!

So, das ist mein Beitrag.
Kurz zur Entstehungsgeschichte des Fotos. Es wurde von meiner Freundin (Sozia) während der Fahrt zum Motorrad- und Oldtimertreffen im Frühjahr 2009 fotografiert. Es zeigt meine Freundin, meine Simi  und mich im Schattenriss ... und passt hervorragend als Desktophintergrund, da es die Dinge zeigt, die mir am Herzen liegen und wichtig sind... bis eines Tages Nachwuchs kommt, dann muss ich mir was neues einfallen lassen.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## raven7185 (7. Juni 2011)

Und hier ist mein Dessi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> So siehts aus.  Schön das er dir gefällt.  Sag mal woher hast du diese CoreTemp App oder wie auch immer. Finde ich sepe möchte auch so ein haben.


Bittesehr!: Klick dich wund! 
Könntest du mir nur den WP mal irgendwo hochladen? (z.B. in deinem Profil hier)


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Bittesehr!: Klick dich wund!
> Könntest du mir nur den WP mal irgendwo hochladen? (z.B. in deinem Profil hier)


 Danke.  Werde ich machen.  Werde noch ein paar mehr Hochladen dan hast du auch mehr Auswahl, sind alle in 1920x1080. So Bilder sind in meinem Blog.


----------



## evosociety (7. Juni 2011)

Ich mal mir jetzt zwar nichts großartig aus, aber ich finde meinen Desktop schön


----------



## OdlG (7. Juni 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Ich mal mir jetzt zwar nichts großartig aus, aber ich finde meinen Desktop schön


 
was ist denn das für ne musik-app da oben links? suche schon ewig nach ner hübschen anwendung für meine mukke


----------



## chaosfett (7. Juni 2011)

So heir mal mein Desktop:


----------



## Slipknot79 (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aufgeräumt mit IconID


----------



## Secondhandgamer (7. Juni 2011)

So das ist mein Nerd Fenster


----------



## ZET (7. Juni 2011)

Was soll man sagen, da wurd was missverstanden...


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Juni 2011)

Hier mein aktueller... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windows0.1 (7. Juni 2011)

Meiner sieht im moment so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNextGeneration (7. Juni 2011)

Mhh. Komisch meins is weg.  Ich mach nochmal neu und falls ich es übersehen habe tut es mir leid für Doppelpost! 
HAIL TO THE KING


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. Juni 2011)

schlicht und einach:


----------



## LuCaZ (7. Juni 2011)

Meiner: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarejunky (7. Juni 2011)

so, dann mach ich doch auch mal mit hier....

hab in meinem Profil noch mehr Varianten


----------



## Hardwarejunky (7. Juni 2011)

so, dann mach ich doch auch mal mit hier....

hab in meinem Profil noch mehr Varianten


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2011)

Mein derzeitiger Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyr (7. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner, hab ich erst gestern fertig bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (7. Juni 2011)

Meiner


----------



## ShadowAMD (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allen viel Erfolg


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein Spielcomputer. Benutze leider nur am Wochenende


----------



## tripod (7. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner, hab ich erst gestern fertig bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir sehr gut!

mich würde das gadget auf der rechten seite besonders interessieren.
wo bekommt man das her?

vielen dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Rizoma (7. Juni 2011)

Hier meiner  hoffe das Wallpaper gibt es hier noch nicht hab kein bock alle durch zu schauen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (7. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop: schlicht und mit selbstgemachtem Foto


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Juni 2011)

irgendwie schade, dass es außer rocketdock, rainmeter und der sidebar nichts groß zum anpassen des desktops gibt.... rainmeter ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber viel zu umständlich zu nutzen und letzten endes bietet es doch zu wenig möglichkeiten zum einstellen...


----------



## II NeMeX II (7. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killyall (8. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Heimatort, hier verbrachte ich die ersten 8 Jahre meines Lebens.


----------



## Miyamoto (8. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die Kontraste in diesem Desktop Genail 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (8. Juni 2011)

Das hier hab ich anlässlich des Themas mal wieder aktiviert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyr (8. Juni 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> mich würde das gadget auf der rechten seite besonders interessieren.
> wo bekommt man das her?
> ...


 
Danke, ich hab das meiste mit Rainmeter gemacht. Das Wallpaper gibts auch irgendwo bei Deviantart... dort werd ich auch noch ein Paket raufladen mit allen verwendeten Skins usw.


----------



## Hauptsergant (8. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> ich hab das meiste mit Rainmeter gemacht.



Danke dir - Rainmeter werde ich auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## B1gD4ddy (8. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pc-jedi (8. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Da mach ich doch aufjedenfall mit
> 
> Hier mein aktueller Desktop.
> 
> ...



Wie hast du diese Anzeigen auf dem Desktop gemacht?


----------



## Shourijo (8. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop... Schon etwas älter sieht aber immer noch genauso aus


----------



## Undertaker2011 (8. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img3.dreamies.de/img/693/b/oxlevg9i05f.gif


----------



## Falcon (8. Juni 2011)

Auch mal mein bescheidener Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripod (8. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab das meiste mit Rainmeter gemacht. Das Wallpaper gibts auch irgendwo bei Deviantart... dort werd ich auch noch ein Paket raufladen mit allen verwendeten Skins usw.


 
ich hab zu danken!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Zwar nicht besonders beeindrucken aber wieder eine Chance genutzt um Werbung für Banksy zu machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (8. Juni 2011)

Yeah - mein erstes Gewinnspiel bei PCGHX!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Falcon: hey! was ist das für ein Format


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Juni 2011)

Desktop von mir.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

Ich mache auch mal mit.

Windows 7 @ Mac OS Leopard Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich mache auch mal mit.
> 
> Windows 7 @ Mac OS Leopard Style
> 
> ...


 

fehlt dir bloß noch nen paar details fürn mac os style...taskleiste nach oben...und die apple-symbolleiste unten hin...rocketdock hilft weiter 


dann isses ungefähr so wie bei mir, hab mir mac os auch als vorbild für meinen dekstop genommen


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

Son Dreck wie Rocket Dock benötige ich nicht. Verbraucht nur Resourcen.

Die restlichen Datein sind Systemdateien die nur Manipuliert worden sind.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Son Dreck wie Rocket Dock benötige ich nicht. Verbraucht nur Resourcen.
> 
> Die restlichen Datein sind Systemdateien die nur Manipuliert worden sind.


 

rocketdock benötigt bei mir 8.852 K laut Taskmanager dürfte also wohl kaum auffallen^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Son Dreck wie Rocket Dock benötige ich nicht. Verbraucht nur Resourcen.
> Die restlichen Datein sind Systemdateien die nur Manipuliert worden sind.


 betreibst du dein BS auf einem c64?!


----------



## PsychoGazebo (8. Juni 2011)

Meine wenigkeit


----------



## Falcon (9. Juni 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> @falcon: Hey! Was ist das für ein format



3 * 16:10 :d


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (9. Juni 2011)

Hier meiner im Anhang 

Wie heißt dieser Desktop ? Kenn' ich von meinem Andriod, komm aber verflixt nochmal nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> betreibst du dein BS auf einem c64?!


 

Ne, aber ich bin so ein, ich nenn es mal Freak. 
Was nicht gebraucht wird brauch auch nicht laufen...bei Spielen stelle ich grundsätzlich auf das Design vom Windows 95 um, 
denn zB der Grafikspeicher wird frei und hat nur noch 24MB Auslastung als mit Aero um die 150MB.

Bei einer 512MB Karte macht sich das schon bemerkbar bei den heutigen Spielen.


----------



## SiQ (9. Juni 2011)

So hier mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## viggon (9. Juni 2011)

So, ich habe ja nen 3d desktop, mit verschiedenen ansichten, deshalb habe ich mal mehrere bilder meines desktops upgeloadet, damit man sich die räumlichkeit vorstellen kann 
Und ansonsten wenn mal nur ein bild auswählen darf, denn nehmt die datei: Pcgh desktop 2.jpg (ist mein favorit )


----------



## Armageddon (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich will auch mal meines zeigen. Ist ne einzigartige Sonderanfertigung!

Gruß Armageddon!

​


----------



## Vorax (9. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop 

ps. die "44" der Uhr ist nur so schief, weil ich den Screenshot genau in dem Moment geschossen hab, wo sie geflipped hat


----------



## Chillaa (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier ist meins 
Sehr schlicht. Mal schauen was es noch für weitere gibt


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner -->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Examon (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll mal jemand toppen 
Ne, im Ernst, hier wurden schon einige schicke Desktops präsentiert.


----------



## Slurax (9. Juni 2011)

Dann werd ich auch mal meinen Teil dazu beitragen.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach der interessanteste aus meiner Auswahl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mari0 (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, hier mal meiner


----------



## Conqi (9. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller Desktop, der aber auch öfter wechselt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korat (9. Juni 2011)

mal vor kurzem was neues drauf gezogen


----------



## Takei Naodar (9. Juni 2011)

So hier mal meiner....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab die Symbole augeblendet damit er besser zur Geltung kommt


----------



## MRcKinG (9. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller desktop selbst erstellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## westsideboy222 (9. Juni 2011)

Meins im Anhang


----------



## poisoniC (9. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titten xD (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## Rakyr (10. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner, hab ich erst gestern fertig bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habs jetzt mit den ganzen Skins auch auf Deviantart hochgeladen falls irgendwer was damit machen will (anschauen, runterladen, modifzieren, whatever)*** deviantART Gallery[/url]


----------



## night (10. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargolad (10. Juni 2011)

Einmal angepasst, als Anhang nochmal in groß.

Die Graphen und das andere Zeug sind mit Rainmeter gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. Juni 2011)

guckst du meins-->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (10. Juni 2011)

da sind auf jeden ein paar richtig geile teile dabei. manomannomann


----------



## So.HiGh (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal meiner


----------



## Rayman91 (10. Juni 2011)

Des is doch auch ne fetter Hintergrund 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pc-jedi (10. Juni 2011)

poisoniC schrieb:


> Mein Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie nennt man solche Wallpaper?
Suche solche schon ewig.


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbogenartist (10. Juni 2011)

Misst, habe es nicht mehr geschaft mit zumachen.


----------



## Dstar (10. Juni 2011)

Meine einzige da ich total auf Dicke Dinger stehe xD


Zu spät??


----------



## NostromO242 (10. Juni 2011)

Schlicht reicht mir^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensi251 (10. Juni 2011)

Meiner ist dabei


----------



## PanicTheFirst (10. Juni 2011)

Selbstgemachter Wallpaper 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisZocker (10. Juni 2011)

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-of-Death (10. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein aktueller Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-on-road (10. Juni 2011)

Screen Screen Screeeeen


----------



## GermanStar1985 (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier meiner


----------



## PixelSign (10. Juni 2011)

pc-jedi schrieb:


> Wie nennt man solche Wallpaper?
> Suche solche schon ewig.



"trendwhore"


----------



## Lichtbogenartist (10. Juni 2011)

hier ist meiner: ICH, BEIM WIG'EN

schlicht und einfach.....

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=29343111


----------



## swat4 (10. Juni 2011)

My screen!!!   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrainChecker (10. Juni 2011)

Firefox musste noch mit drauf....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Juni 2011)

ihr wisst schon, dass wir derzeit noch ju*N*i und nicht ju*L*i haben?!


----------



## modnoob (10. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redBull87 (10. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woolter (10. Juni 2011)

Meiner einer seiner :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedomoskau (10. Juni 2011)

Hier meiner     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodmi (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Bodmis Zwei 
Bisschen Rendering mit Autodesk Inventor.

Mfg Bodmi


----------



## socio (10. Juni 2011)

mein desktop... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab hier viele geile bilder gesehen. weiter so!


----------



## geostigma (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier meiner


----------



## Mystorius (10. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop )
 Ich hoffe er gefällt euch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lvr (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals im Kindergarten gemalt. Hübsch, nicht wahr?


----------



## wintobi (10. Juni 2011)

ICH


----------



## Semih91 (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meiner


----------



## Ironhide (11. Juni 2011)

So einfach sollte es sein!


----------



## Jarafi (11. Juni 2011)

Sooo hier ist meiner mit einem Ausschnitt aus meiner Spielesammlung .


----------



## Dstar (11. Juni 2011)

bin ich jetzt zuspät oder wie ??


----------



## Floppy90 (11. Juni 2011)

My desktop ... hot like PC Games Hardware!!!

Greetings,
  Floppy90


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juni 2011)

Dstar schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt zuspät oder wie ??


 weißt du wie man mit einem kalender umgeht? dann kannst du dir, mit hilfe der teilnahmebedingungen, die frage selbst beantworten...


----------



## kuki122 (11. Juni 2011)




----------



## GxGamer (11. Juni 2011)

Mal ein wenig aufgepeppt 

Einmal in klein und Vollbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simlog (11. Juni 2011)

Wer fährt noch mit dem Schiff, wenn man das Meer teilen kann ?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. Juni 2011)

@ GxGamer:

das Desktop-Bild gefällt mir 

Darf ich mal ganz höflich nach der Quelle fragen ?


----------



## Pat1810 (11. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop ... ... ...  ^^


----------



## Fitschie (11. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner. Also Prost :-.)


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. Juni 2011)

@ GxGamer:

Besten Dank 

MfG


----------



## Tobucu (11. Juni 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht mit machen da mein Hintergrundbild nicht Jugendfrei ist.
Zeigt eine nackte Dame.


----------



## Speed-E (11. Juni 2011)

Momentan sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris1795 (11. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop!:


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juni 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mit machen da mein Hintergrundbild nicht Jugendfrei ist.
> Zeigt eine nackte Dame.


 verpixel ihn doch oder mach schwarze balken bzw. sternchen rein xD


----------



## Resax (11. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> verpixel ihn doch oder mach schwarze balken bzw. sternchen rein xD


 irgendwie spamst du den ganzen thread zu und eigltich ist das ja ein bilderthread.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juni 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> irgendwie spamst du den ganzen thread zu und eigltich ist das ja ein bilderthread.


 nein wie furchtbar...


----------



## Black2007 (11. Juni 2011)

... mein desk ...


----------



## joraku (11. Juni 2011)

Meine Teilnahme an diesem Gewinnspiel. Die Desktopsymbole habe ich ausgeblendet, sind eh nicht viele und ich liebe eine freie Aufsicht auf das aktuelle Hintergrundmotiv (wenn der Desktop überhaupt mal zu sehen ist )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rex Luscus (11. Juni 2011)

Ist derzeit mein Lieblingsbild. Eingespannt von Originalspiel. Habs auch im BMP Format.
Uralt, aber schön


----------



## tripod (11. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt mit den ganzen Skins auch auf Deviantart hochgeladen falls irgendwer was damit machen will (anschauen, runterladen, modifzieren, whatever)*** deviantART Gallery[/URL]



vielen dank! habe die letzten tage schon fleissig mit rainmeter herumgebastelt.



pc-jedi schrieb:


> Wie nennt man solche Wallpaper?
> Suche solche schon ewig.


 
sind meistens in der kategorie "abstrakt" scheint irgendwie eine abwandlung eines nvidia wall's zu sein



Jarafi schrieb:


> Sooo hier ist meiner mit einem Assschnitt aus meiner Spielesammlung .



tolle idee!  und auch mal was neues!


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag es "aufgeräumt" ^^


----------



## nuol (12. Juni 2011)

Hier meine offizielle Teilnahme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midsna (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab lange  und hier nun das Ergebniss


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte auch mal .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ezio (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (12. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal mitmachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broiler (12. Juni 2011)

heißt das man muss das bild selbst erstellt haben? oder einfach das hintergrundbild/den desktop? bzw. reicht eine überarbeitete version eines bild von anderen?


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. Juni 2011)

Hier meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faquarel (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meins ^^ Spaaaaaaaace XD.

Grüße Faq


----------



## omega™ (12. Juni 2011)

Broiler schrieb:


> heißt das man muss das bild selbst erstellt haben? oder einfach das hintergrundbild/den desktop? bzw. reicht eine überarbeitete version eines bild von anderen?


 
Einfach ein Bild/Screenshot von deinem Desktop machen.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich meinen Desktop auch mal reinpacken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broiler (12. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop (thx omega übrigens^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alte version


----------



## MosDef (12. Juni 2011)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit... 
hier mein Wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apefred (12. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop und sogleich mein erster Beitrag, vorher habe ich immer nur passiv mitgelesen 

Gruss apefred

PS. Sowohl Wallpaper als auch den Companioncube und die Portal² Banner selbst erstellt!


----------



## Naiuluj (12. Juni 2011)

Na da mach ich doch auch mal mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Festplatten Verzeichnis ein Stack Objekt ist. Es ist beim Screenshot nur zu Demozwecken auf !


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Prachtstück :p


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2011)

@PCGH
Wäre es nicht besser man macht einen "eigene Desktopmotive" Wettbewerb in dem man selbst kreativ wird, statt einfach nur irgendwelche Desktopbilder aus Google zu bewerten?


----------



## Naiuluj (12. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> Wäre es nicht besser man macht einen "eigene Desktopmotive" Wettbewerb in dem man selbst kreativ wird, statt einfach nur irgendwelche Desktopbilder aus Google zu bewerten?


 
Wenn ich den Wettbewerb richtig verstehe geht es ja nicht nur um die Wallpaper, sondern um den gesamten Desktop. Also fließen auch Theme/Skin,Sidebar,Widgets/Gadgets,Dock, etc... mit ein.

Oder versteh ich das falsch??


----------



## edinho11 (12. Juni 2011)

mache auch mal mit^^


----------



## Iceananas (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner


----------



## Miikosch (12. Juni 2011)

Meiner


----------



## Lyr1x (12. Juni 2011)

Hier kommt meiner! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystex (12. Juni 2011)

Den Scythe Orochi habe ich selbst erstellt! Auf dem Desktop ist ein Kleiner Ausschnitt von dem CPU Kühler zu sehen.


----------



## joermunG (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meiner


----------



## trinitrotoluol (12. Juni 2011)

meiner :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BockWurst (13. Juni 2011)

Bitte Schön


----------



## Lichtbogenartist (13. Juni 2011)

Nightlight schrieb:


> @ GxGamer:
> 
> Besten Dank
> 
> MfG




So was kann ich dir auch bauen.......


----------



## lunar19 (13. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal mitmachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG lunar19


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2011)

Metal is the law



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToPPi (13. Juni 2011)

Ich steh auf Schwarz/Weiß/Grau


----------



## Askia (13. Juni 2011)

Ich mache dann auch mal mit. Wer weiß was mein Desktop darstellt?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juni 2011)

hier mal meiner, is halt nix besonderes ^^


----------



## schrippe09 (13. Juni 2011)

ja Servus

bei mir auf´m Desktop schauts so aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dmarc3456 (14. Juni 2011)

Biddeschön


----------



## kL| (16. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner von der Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denen will man nachts lieber nicht begegnen.  Weil die so gruselig sind, gibts die auch nochmal in groß.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juni 2011)

Nur mal für die Akten: Das ist kein Wallpaper-, sondern ein Desktop-Contest. Wer mitmachen will, sollte seinen Desktop screenshotten und nicht nur ein Wallpaper hochladen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Sind das alle Bilder aus diesem Thread!?
Ich meine da fehlen einge gute !


----------



## Otep (17. Juni 2011)

Das is meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crashy1984 (17. Juni 2011)

hier sind meine Hintergründe. diese wechseln alle paar minuten...
ist halt nicht so einfach schöne hg in 5760x1080 zu finden....

Bankok Skyline



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fallout 3 Artwork



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Timesquare



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tokio Skyline by Night



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meiner


----------



## Deimos (17. Juni 2011)

Meiner, die schöne Schweiz  Wallpaper wechseln, aber sind in 5760x1080 sind rar gesäht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Gamer_07 (17. Juni 2011)

hier ist auch mal mein Desktop Hintergrund


----------



## Schnirke (17. Juni 2011)

1. Versuch gescheitert...bekomme das hier irgendwie nicht gelöscht -.-


----------



## Schnirke (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Als Chemiker habe ich etwas andere Hintergründe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXd00kieXx (17. Juni 2011)

Ich leiste dann auch mal meinen Beitrag dazu


----------



## Morpheus89 (17. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute Ich hoffe das ist nicht falsch wenn ich DAs Bild einfach mal so einfüge.


----------



## Lyr1x (17. Juni 2011)

Hey, Leider ist das falsch  du musst das Bild als Datei-Anhang hier im Forum hochladen. und zudem funktioniert der Link auch nicht...


----------



## DARD300 (17. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Gelbfleisch (17. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner.


----------



## Matzgitz (17. Juni 2011)

hier auch mal mein Desktop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrMBM (17. Juni 2011)

Das ist meiner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (17. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner^^


----------



## ReDragon (17. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein Desktop.


----------



## magnator (17. Juni 2011)

Der is mal richtig genial geworden.


----------



## Slipknot79 (17. Juni 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Aufgeräumt mit IconID


 

Wieso ist mein Desktop Bild nicht in der neuen Artikel-Übersicht drinnen?`Liegt es daran, dass ich mich hier als einziger an die gewünschten 900Px halte und damit ausscheide?


----------



## CMC_Sven (17. Juni 2011)

Hi...
Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem Programm man die CPU Auslastung so schön in den Hintergrund integrieren kann wie es auf Bild 3 auch ist...

Danke schonmal


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist mein Desktop Bild nicht in der neuen Artikel-Übersicht drinnen?`Liegt es daran, dass ich mich hier als einziger an die gewünschten 900Px halte und damit ausscheide?



Es fehlen einige Desktops, nicht nur deiner! 
Vielleicht treffen die jetzt schon eine Vorauswahl?


----------



## moeykaner (17. Juni 2011)

Schicke WP hier!


----------



## diShmO (17. Juni 2011)

Ich finde den 3. Desktop mega Super geil,
von wem ist der denn bzw wie ist der gemacht ?
Den hätte ich auch gerne... Kann mir da wer helfen ??
Please PN oder Email an mich...


----------



## Maverick306 (17. Juni 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner, hab ich erst gestern fertig bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Was für gadgets bzw was fürn Progri hängt dahinter? *will auch haben* 

wäre auch voll wenn mir jemand was zu diesem destop sagt: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/PCGH_Desktop_Contest-37.jpg

Wo finde ich sowas für mein Win7?


----------



## Mr. Q (17. Juni 2011)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Was für gadgets bzw was fürn Progri hängt dahinter? *will auch haben*
> 
> wäre auch voll wenn mir jemand was zu diesem destop sagt: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/PCGH_Desktop_Contest-37.jpg
> 
> Wo finde ich sowas für mein Win7?


 
ALso das von Rakyr is Rainmeter super teil wenn man sich mal eingearbeitet hat 

und der verlinkte nutzt auch nur Rainmeter und Rocketdock bzw etwas was wie rocket dock ist


----------



## Phil0niX (17. Juni 2011)

Hehe...^^


----------



## Kelevrahh (17. Juni 2011)

So dann werde ich meinen geliebten Desktop auch mal zum besten geben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (17. Juni 2011)

so siehts hier aus


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2011)

Nur noch 47 Tage.........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (17. Juni 2011)

Es fiel mir ziemlich schwer mich für ein Motiv zu entscheiden aber so sieht mein Desktop aktuell aus.. einfach schlicht aber hat trotzdem was.


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißen diese Gadgets, die zum Beispiel den Verlauf der CPU Temperatur oder andere Systeminformationen anzeigen?


----------



## inhafttierter (17. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner....


----------



## DF_zwo (17. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner


----------



## MadMilo (17. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop...
(Serie...)^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orginal hier:
http://madmilov2.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-July-172834364


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juni 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Wie heißen diese Gadgets, die zum Beispiel den Verlauf der CPU Temperatur oder andere Systeminformationen anzeigen?


 
Du meinst sicherlich Rainmeter.


----------



## Freddydouh (17. Juni 2011)

Meiner


----------



## PCuner (17. Juni 2011)

So jetzt kommt meiner, nicht erschrecken ist kein Fake !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broiler (17. Juni 2011)

Hab meinen Desktop nach Neuinstallation überarbeitet:


----------



## Jim_Panse (17. Juni 2011)

Nicht wundern warum so wenig Symbole am Desktop sind, musste auf 64 bit wechseln .


----------



## Dread87 (17. Juni 2011)

Jetzt mal ein Screenshot von mir. 900 Pixel ist zwar etwas klein, aber wenn es die Vorgabe ist.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich häng es auch nochmal in groß dran...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze992 (17. Juni 2011)

So, hier mein schlichter, aber immerhin aufgeräumter Desktop^^ Solls ja auch noch geben sowas


----------



## Dariel (18. Juni 2011)

So Das ist mein Baby


----------



## Ace (18. Juni 2011)

ich mach auch mal mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist mein Desktop inclusive passender Mouse cursor ^^


----------



## Adihash (18. Juni 2011)

Hier auch dann mal meiner. Hab allerdings mehrere Screens im wechsel drin


----------



## wolf-oh (18. Juni 2011)

und wie lade ich mein desktop bild hoch ??


----------



## wolf-oh (18. Juni 2011)

wolf-oh schrieb:


> und wie lade ich mein desktop bild hoch ??


ev. geht es ja jetzt im anhang. wen ja kann mir ja ein bescheid geben


----------



## Ruhrpott (18. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop


----------



## wolf-oh (18. Juni 2011)

eins habe ich noch


----------



## Emani (18. Juni 2011)

Und so sieht zur Zeit mein Desktop aus......


----------



## drow (18. Juni 2011)

Und hier ist meiner... hab mich extra dafür registriert..


----------



## Roschnie (18. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein desktop.... Viel Spass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sagwefwas (18. Juni 2011)

Mein Aktueller Desktop...ich hoffe ich gewinne D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## omega™ (18. Juni 2011)

Manche sollten mal ehrlich die Regeln lesen.


----------



## Remoscha (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hi, find ich schon seit Jahren geil,
nicht zu überladen, trotzdem schön
bunt und böse  (bin selbst 90% verbrannt)


----------



## usopia (18. Juni 2011)

Desktop zurzeit, wenn's krass sein soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danielqq (18. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshadowwarrior (18. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop


----------



## BoToX (18. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

wo bekomme ich Bild 18, 51 und 96 her ?

Thx schonma'


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Juni 2011)

hier mein desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@BoToX: schau mal im Internet


----------



## omega™ (18. Juni 2011)

BoToX schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> wo bekomme ich Bild 18, 51 und 96 her ?
> 
> Thx schonma'


 
Versuch es mal hiermit.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/73515-tineye-reverse-image-search.html

Sollte normalerweise wunderbar funktionieren.



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> @BoToX: schau mal im Internet



Welch weiser Rat.


----------



## Xite1 (18. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Juni 2011)

Für alle Fans der GT WM...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobos001 (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der meinige:


----------



## Fabian8906 (18. Juni 2011)

mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## Kamikaze (18. Juni 2011)

Moin, 
auch ich würde gern ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Desktop hochladen, nur leider weiß ich nicht wo und wie ich das amchen soll ?
Kann mir da wer helfen ?
Denn erstens finde ich den thread nicht (wo genau ist der versteckt ?^^) und zweitens, wie soll ich das Bild dann hochladen bzw. wo (denn wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe werden die Bilder die ich z.b. über ImageShack hochlade nicht bewertet bzw. akzeptiert) ?

Gruß und danke

Kami


----------



## Re4dt (18. Juni 2011)

Der Thread ist mindestens bestimmt 5 mal hier verstreut auf den Seiten verlinkt  
Hier nochmal...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## rewetuete (18. Juni 2011)

Hier ist auch mal mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Birth (18. Juni 2011)

Das hier ist meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickis99 (18. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell (Festplattencrash), aber bei meinem neuen habe ich noch nicht genug Spiele installiert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargolad (18. Juni 2011)

Wie jetzt alle den Omnimo skin verwenden


----------



## Ingrimm (18. Juni 2011)

da windows neu auch (zum 10000 mal) neuer Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Juni 2011)

@rewetuete  So ein Wallpaper und spielt dann Rollercoaster Tycoon 3  EPISCH  

Aber wirklich, hier benutzt ja jeder 2. Omnimo o.O sogar ich mitlerweile aber nicht in diesem Wettbewerb


----------



## Kamikaze (18. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für den hinweis bzw. den link zum Bilder hochladen. 

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruhrpott (18. Juni 2011)

Sollen die Desktopscreen´s nun angepasst hochgeladen werden in 900 x xxx oder können die auch in voller Auflösung angehängt werden ?


----------



## L.B. (18. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tipp bezüglich Rainmeter. Ein wirklich mächtiges Design-Tool. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rewetuete (18. Juni 2011)

*@Chrismettal Hey, RCT3 ist ein verdammt gutes Spiel! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45674-chrismettal.html*


----------



## BrokenGlass (19. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein Desktop.
Ich ändere aber ab und zu noch was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hätten wir meinen.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (19. Juni 2011)

Nach viel langerweile und einem Schuss Kreativität !

hoffe die mühe wird sich lohnen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solotalent (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meins ist simpel und zaubert mir jeden morgen ein kleines Lächeln ins Gesicht.


----------



## Infernalracing (19. Juni 2011)

Der Desktop von meinem HTPC ist mir der Liebste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tricky Niki (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (19. Juni 2011)

Standart. Nix besonderes


----------



## frapega (19. Juni 2011)

Hier meiner.
Gruß.
frapega.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madace (19. Juni 2011)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Standart. (...)


 
Standard - Artikel - duden.de


----------



## ANS1CH7 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Den Desktop-Wettbewerb fande ich sehr interessant das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich angemeldet habe.
Hier sind wirklich einige sehr sehr schön Desktop-Variationen vertretten.
Nun einmal zu meinem Desktop.
Er besteht aus einem selbst erstellen Wallpaper, einem selbst erstellen Windows-Startbutton-Orb und der Stardock - ObjectDock.

Auf ein gutes Gelingen an alle.

Grüße.


----------



## oneofone (19. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dann auch mal dabei, wobei das Krasseste das verwendete OS ist. 

Nur:
"• Die Bildgröße ist grundsätzlich nicht vorgegeben. Nutzen Sie die  Chance, das Bild auch als Vollbild (maximal 900 Pixel breit)  einzubinden. Eine Anleitung finden Sie im Forum"

Ohne Vorgabe oder max. 900 - was denn nun?

Dann eben beides.


----------



## KronosAlpha (19. Juni 2011)

Viele schöne Desktops hier im Forum haben mich gereizt auch meinen zu zeigen.
Der Visual Style und das Wallpaper sind selbst gemacht, dazu ObjectDock und Rainmeter Enigma.

Bin gespannt auf die Gewinner !
Viele Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GBoos (19. Juni 2011)

Hi .... 

moechte auch meinen bescheidenen Desktop zeigen ...

Gruesse Mike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDPOWER4EVER (19. Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich auch mal dabei mit meinem einfachen Desktop.

Grüße

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/932/desktopeu.jpg


----------



## thysol (19. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner:


----------



## omega™ (19. Juni 2011)

oneofone schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal dabei, wobei das Krasseste das verwendete OS ist.
> 
> Nur:
> "• Die Bildgröße ist grundsätzlich nicht vorgegeben. Nutzen Sie die  Chance, das Bild auch als Vollbild (maximal 900 Pixel breit)  einzubinden. Eine Anleitung finden Sie im Forum"
> ...



Damit ist gemeint, dass du das Bild als Vollbild mitten im Post posten darfst, aber nur max. 900 Pixel breit.
Ansonsten kannst du das Bild in deinem Anhang in jeder x belibiegen Größe anhängen.


----------



## Sixxer (19. Juni 2011)

Relativ einfach. Aber mir gefällt:


----------



## derP4computer (19. Juni 2011)

Meiner ist auch einfach:


----------



## Bene11660 (19. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild in voller Größe ist im Anhang.
MFG
Bene11660


----------



## Yellowant (19. Juni 2011)

Meiner muss auch rein


----------



## MRcKinG (19. Juni 2011)

Gleich zweimal dabei find ich geil


----------



## Marcus1970 (19. Juni 2011)

Und hier kommt meiner...


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

bei ca 370 Bildern wird schwer


----------



## deus-bello (19. Juni 2011)

Das ist dann meiner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOlli (19. Juni 2011)

Hier dann mal mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason197666 (19. Juni 2011)

Jo, hier ist meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße....


----------



## eckboert (19. Juni 2011)

des is dann meiner finds schlicht aber elegant 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (19. Juni 2011)

So dann stell ich mal meinen simplen Desktop vor.


----------



## MRXYZ (19. Juni 2011)

Kann dieser beitrag gelöscht werden


----------



## MRXYZ (19. Juni 2011)

Hier ist nochmal meiner


----------



## ULKi22 (19. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Simlog (19. Juni 2011)

hier nochmal einer von mir den alten einfach ignorieren oder kann man sich mit mehreren bewerben ?


----------



## nassa (20. Juni 2011)

kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?

Alles was ich bisher gefunden hatte, nutzte maximal 2 Kerne. Weiterhin brauchte man für die Temp meist Zusatztools wie Speedfan. Und dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Takt stets falsch berechnet wird.

Das gleiche wäre für die Grafikkarte auch cool.


Designtechnisch finde ich das von rainmeter alles toll aber leider gibt es kaum tools, welche den gleichen Funktionsumfang haben wie z.b. die Gadgets von orbmu2k.


----------



## Zombiez (20. Juni 2011)

Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Juni 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?
> Alles was ich bisher gefunden hatte, nutzte maximal 2 Kerne. Weiterhin brauchte man für die Temp meist Zusatztools wie Speedfan. Und dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Takt stets falsch berechnet wird.
> Das gleiche wäre für die Grafikkarte auch cool.
> Designtechnisch finde ich das von rainmeter alles toll aber leider gibt es kaum tools, welche den gleichen Funktionsumfang haben wie z.b. die Gadgets von orbmu2k.


 ganz genau so geht es mir leider auch  würde mich auch über abhilfe freuen


----------



## Simlog (20. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ganz genau so geht es mir leider auch  würde mich auch über abhilfe freuen


 


nassa schrieb:


> kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?
> 
> Alles was ich bisher gefunden hatte, nutzte maximal 2 Kerne. Weiterhin brauchte man für die Temp meist Zusatztools wie Speedfan. Und dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass der Takt stets falsch berechnet wird.
> 
> ...


 

Kennt ihr die Seite schon ? http://www.sidebar-gadget.de/


----------



## Malitia (20. Juni 2011)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribun1984 (20. Juni 2011)

über 2 Monitore 3360x1050


----------



## debalz (20. Juni 2011)

Für alle die das noch nicht gelesen haben und sich mit Rainmeter und Plugins beschäftigen wollen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html


----------



## Barnie (20. Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich mal dabei. Das Wallpaper ist selbst aufgenommen

Hier das Original.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedracer (20. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch mit dabei 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (20. Juni 2011)

Simlog schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Seite schon ? Startseite - Sidebar Windows 7 - Vista Sidebar Gadget zum download


 
Nein, ich meine keine normalen Gadgets sondern die Gadgets für Rainmeter. 
Denn dort gibt es keine ordentlichen für Quad-Cores mit richtiger Temp-Anzeige (ohne Zusatztools (Speedfan, coretemp)).


----------



## Sixxer (20. Juni 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> kann mir auch einer mal ein paar ordentliche Plugins/skins für Rainmeter bezüglich CPU (Auslastung, Temp, usw) empfehlen?


Aida64. Habe ich. Reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

Ja das wäre mein minimalistischer aber trotzdem schöner Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systembuilder (20. Juni 2011)

im verglech zu meinen voherigen sieht das viel besser aus.


----------



## Simlog (20. Juni 2011)

Systembuilder schrieb:


> im verglech zu meinen voherigen sieht das viel besser aus.


 
Bei mir auch .

Nur der Screen hier giltet, der/die alten nicht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop: (Bild ist schon älter, wie man an dem closed beta Icon von World of tanks erkennen kann, ist aber immer noch derselbe)

Edit: Geile Uhr Simlog, wo hast du die denn gefunden?


----------



## Zlicer (21. Juni 2011)

Hier bekommt Ihr meinen Desktop zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NHG (21. Juni 2011)

hier meiner:

der zeigt das lifebild meiner webcam, die im pc ist. momentan zu sehen: die grafikkarte.
angezeigt wird das ganze durch vlc direct3d desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systembuilder (21. Juni 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Edit: Geile Uhr Simlog, wo hast du die denn gefunden?



  von wem?

/Edit: oh, ich habes gemerkt.


----------



## Matzgitz (21. Juni 2011)

NHG schrieb:


> hier meiner:
> 
> der zeigt das lifebild meiner webcam, die im pc ist. momentan zu sehen: die grafikkarte.
> angezeigt wird das ganze durch vlc direct3d desktop


 
mit welchem Sinn?
es ändert sich ja nicht gerade viel in deinem pc, oder?

wäre es nicht schöner aus dem Fenster zu filmen? oder was hinter einem ist?


----------



## Duk3 (21. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Simlog (21. Juni 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Hier mein Desktop: (Bild ist schon älter, wie man an dem closed beta Icon von World of tanks erkennen kann, ist aber immer noch derselbe)
> 
> Edit: Geile Uhr Simlog, wo hast du die denn gefunden?


 
Welche ?


----------



## philbo (22. Juni 2011)

...auf dem desktop gilt:  weniger ist mehr!!!


...den löwen habe ich in hagenbeks tierpark fotografiert...auch als persona für firefox erhältlich:  https://www.getpersonas.com/de/persona/9634


----------



## grumpich (22. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meiner...ganz simpel gehalten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

Win 7 Ultimate x64 mal ganz anders:


----------



## dsdashu (22. Juni 2011)

So, mein erster Posting hier. Mal sehen ob alles klappt.

EDIT: (das Bild kann in voller Auflösung in meinem Album angeschaut werden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (22. Juni 2011)

Kein Vergleich, ich weiss ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ali-king (22. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein Desktop.
Seid gewarnt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikl-sama (22. Juni 2011)

hier auch mal ein screenshot von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (23. Juni 2011)

Naja kommt vielen bestimmt bekannt vor. Habe im moment das drinnen, da ausversehn andere löschte und auf das zurück greiffen musste. Naja das ist auch garnit mal so schlecht.
Mir fällt gerade auf das pcgh seite im browser noch auf ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Major Blackbird (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Desktop... 
Mal schaun, wie weit er kommt

PS: Wie kann man hier Bilder im Großformat einfügen?


----------



## xXQuadXx (23. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2011)

Dicker_Klops schrieb:


> Naja kommt vielen bestimmt bekannt vor. Habe im moment das drinnen, da ausversehn andere löschte und auf das zurück greiffen musste. Naja das ist auch garnit mal so schlecht.
> Mir fällt gerade auf das pcgh seite im browser noch auf ist


 
top  solch ein desktop ist heute echt schon eine ausnahme


----------



## SpLiNtEx (23. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop


----------



## L.B. (23. Juni 2011)

Gerade habe ich mir einige Anzeigen für die HDD Auslastung geschrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
[Rainmeter]
Update=1000
DynamicWindowSize=1

[MeasureDisk1]
Measure=FreeDiskSpace
Drive=C:
InvertMeasure=1

[MeasureBackground]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeasureLineDeko1]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeasureLineDeko2]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeterBackground]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureBackGround
X=0
Y=0
W=100
H=120
StartAngle=0
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=50
LineColor=70,70,70,120
LineStart=30
Solid=1
AntiAlias=1

[MeterDisk1]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureDisk1
X=0
Y=0
W=100
H=120
StartAngle=4.712
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=47
LineColor=150,150,150,150
LineStart=33
Solid=1
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLineDeko1]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLineDeko1
X=60
Y=0
W=100
H=100
StartAngle=0
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=40
LineColor=255,255,255,255
LineStart=0
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLineDeko2]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLineDeko2
X=100
Y=0
W=100
H=100
StartAngle=5.49778
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=30
LineColor=255,255,255,255
LineStart=0
AntiAlias=1 


[MeterLabelHD1] 
Meter=String 
MeasureName=MeasureDisk1
X=150
Y=0
W=100
H=100
FontColor=255,255,255,255 
FontSize=15
FontFace = Impact
AutoScale=1
Text="C: %1B" 
AntiAlias=1
```


----------



## B3RG1 (23. Juni 2011)

xXQuadXx schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner:


 für das lied gibts von mir nen


----------



## -Philipp- (24. Juni 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/unbenanntbc.png/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/unbenanntbc.png/
Fall's jetzt die ersten Aufschreie kommen: Ist ein Desktop und kein Wallpaper. Genau hinschauen


----------



## Atsuraelu (24. Juni 2011)

Hier mal der von meinem PC auf der Arbeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der private wird gerade umgebaut, um zum Casemod zu passen...^^


----------



## B3RG1 (24. Juni 2011)

An die zwei über mir: ihr müsst es direkt im Forum hochladen, wenn ihr nen Link zu ner externen Seite postet, wird euer Desktop leider nicht bewertet; also einfach nocmal hier hochladen


----------



## SpLiNtEx (24. Juni 2011)

mein desktop


----------



## ponygsi (24. Juni 2011)

mein desktop: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8ykrid (24. Juni 2011)

Meiner^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retrok (25. Juni 2011)

Hier ist dann mal meiner:
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/2176/desktopct.jpg


----------



## Rumi (25. Juni 2011)

hmm... eine US Präsidenten Edition vom Witcher, ausgezeichnet


----------



## Klemens102 (25. Juni 2011)

So, hier mal mein Desktop.


----------



## Java_Jim (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meiner


----------



## Porry (26. Juni 2011)

Dann kommt jetzt meiner, mit einem Hauch Retro aber doch zeitlos.
Den finde ich irgendwie nie langweilig.


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. Juni 2011)

Mal kein Windows Desktop...
aber von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (26. Juni 2011)

mein Desktop.

einmal im Single- und einmal im Dual-Screen


----------



## Aribarambo (26. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt ja teilweise echt Hammer Systeminfo Gadgets, habt ihr euch die selbst geschrieben? Ansonsten wären Donwloadlinks nett  

Meiner zur Zeit:


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (27. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atsuraelu (27. Juni 2011)

Aribarambo schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja teilweise echt Hammer Systeminfo  Gadgets, habt ihr euch die selbst geschrieben? Ansonsten wären  Donwloadlinks nett


Die meisten Gadgets sind, soweit ich das gesehen habe, verschiedene Rainmeter-Skins.
Rainmeter gibt es hier -> Rainmeter.net
Skins gibt es u. a. auf DeviantArt, einfach mal suchen...

edit: Gerade weiter vorne im Thread gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...it/154512-tut-how-create-extreme-desktop.html


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Juni 2011)

Der aktuelle am Arbeitsgerät 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus Origami Killer.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (27. Juni 2011)

Hier ist auch mal meiner


----------



## Atsuraelu (27. Juni 2011)

Und das WIP von zuhause:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links normal zum spielen und rechts Portrait zum Lesen und für Photoshop...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Juni 2011)

Und hier ist mein Desktop. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy_m (28. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop:


----------



## DeaD-A1m (28. Juni 2011)

Meiner ist ganz am Schluss vor den Gewinnen...damn, bis dahin klickt sich eh keiner durch >.<


----------



## Braineater (28. Juni 2011)

Braineater schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal mitmachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
irgendwie wurde meine Einsendung übersehen...Deswegen hier nochmal


----------



## L.B. (28. Juni 2011)

Ist es beabsichtigt, dass einige Einsendungen nicht auf der Main zu sehen sind bzw. werden diese in der Wertung für den Wettbewerb berücksichtigt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelby-Kane (28. Juni 2011)

So dann werde ich auch mal meinen Desktop posten.Hoffe er gefällt.Und zur Info das auf dem Bild is meine Frau.Und nein die ist nicht zu haben^^ Bitte fleißig Bewerten.Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Takeda (28. Juni 2011)

hat's mich doch auch dazu übermannt ;D


----------



## keynex (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brunelly (28. Juni 2011)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/neuebitmap28xf3mrd4uz.jpgmhhh kommts nix an ?


----------



## Speedy1988 (28. Juni 2011)

So hier kommt mein beitrag


----------



## remember_me4 (28. Juni 2011)

hier meines


----------



## Emani (28. Juni 2011)

und wo ist eigentlich meins lieber PCGH. kann ja mal wieder nichts sein. Mit battlefield 3 hintergrund in schwarz.....bitte reinsetzen....oder seid ihr so langsam.....

jedes mal das gleiche.....


----------



## leech456 (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hier mal meiner.

Grüße


----------



## Brunelly (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das ist meiner im moment...


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop sieht es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merkurmb (28. Juni 2011)

meins


----------



## Emani (28. Juni 2011)

So nochmal meins.....


----------



## cuthbert (28. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar schon "etwas" länger her, aber das war lange Zeit mein Lieblings Desktop-Theme , damals schon zu einem ähnlichen Zweck gemacht, den Scrennshot (s. Firefox).


----------



## kill_switch2 (28. Juni 2011)

zu bild 47 muss man glaub ich nix sagen


----------



## Porry (28. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt grad auf, dass die Uhrzeit auf meinem Desktop (im Moment Nummer 15) meinen CPU-Sockel anzeigt!.. [/unwichtig] 


Der krasseste PC-Desktop Deutschlands gesucht: Mitmachen und gewinnen - Endspurt, 50 neue Desktops - Bildergalerie - 2011/06/Desktop_Wettbewerb-134.jpg


----------



## stonefield (28. Juni 2011)

Nice Look, Good feel


----------



## JoeScott13 (28. Juni 2011)

Hi PCGH,  ihr seit auf der Suche.... Da hab ich was für euch!!! 

Hier einen kleinen Ausblick auf meinen Desktop!!! 

(Drei aus meiner Sammlung)  

Ihr habt die Qual der Wahl!!! 

 

MFG JoeScott


----------



## FireM (28. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop!

Hintergrund ist selbst fotografiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ynterprises (28. Juni 2011)

Ich wollt dann auch mal meinen Desktop posten...
Ist übrigens ne Originalaufnahme


----------



## shiatzu (28. Juni 2011)

so, hier auch mal mein desktop...


----------



## DeadlyTear (28. Juni 2011)

Hier nun auch mal mein Desktop:


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (28. Juni 2011)

mach ich doch auch mal mit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juni 2011)

Mein Windows Desktop: Im Apple-optik


----------



## sirbenni1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop:


----------



## Bubu1983 (28. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop. Have fun


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2011)

Bei mir immer noch der gleiche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Kuenstler (28. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meins 
€: Auf dem neuen sieht man den Carbon look besser


----------



## Ion (28. Juni 2011)

Ich mische auch mal mit


----------



## God-Among-Insects (28. Juni 2011)

mein Desktop (HTPC)


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (29. Juni 2011)

Bild (41) ist doch wohl voller Lieber zum Detail geschaffen !


----------



## noghry (29. Juni 2011)

Meinen Desktop will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Und nein, ich bin kein Star Wars Fan


----------



## kriscom (29. Juni 2011)

Erst mal HALLO, Community 

 So sieht meiner zurzeit aus, ein Bild aus 78 Hintergründen die im 5min Abstand wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G3cko (29. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht nicht grafisch der Hit, aber etwas zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## Fresh_Air (29. Juni 2011)

Hier mein aktueller Desktop


----------



## Ickis99 (29. Juni 2011)

Liebe Redaktion, was ist denn nun mit den Desktops, die schon länger im Thread korrekt geposted wurden aber noch nicht in der Bilderserie auftauchen? Wurden diese übersehen?


----------



## Shesira (29. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Desktop samt Hintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emani (29. Juni 2011)

So sieht jetzt mein neuer Desktop aus.....


----------



## Per4mance (29. Juni 2011)

musste mich entscheiden welches ich von den vielen girls nehm... da es alles models oder celebs sind wars schwer 

hoffe ich treff den geschmack von einigen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: ich steh auf cleane desktops deswegen sieht man bei mir nicht viel


----------



## Bierseppi (29. Juni 2011)

Mein Aktueller Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (29. Juni 2011)

mein Spiele PC


----------



## Skywalker71 (29. Juni 2011)

Desktop mit Rainmeter  .. Bild 2 ist anderer Rechner, aber wird über die gleiche Maus und Tastatur gesteuert. (InputDirector). Also praktisch der 3. Monitor !!


----------



## Mandavar (29. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller Desktop. Klasse Wettbewerb! Sehr schicke Desktops dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonic51 (29. Juni 2011)

Dann auch mal hier meiner...


----------



## debalz (29. Juni 2011)

Ich finde mittlerweile gibts richtig coole und schön designte Desktops hier zu sehen - toll weiter so! Bald ist Finale


----------



## Littleschanky04 (29. Juni 2011)

Hier also mein Desktop, wie heißt es so schön, Simplicity follows Function? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekiem (29. Juni 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal dabei !


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (29. Juni 2011)

wie wird eigentlich abgestimmt?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. Juni 2011)

die redaktion bestimmt von allen einsendungen die 30 desktops, welche ihnen am gefallen, für einen gewinn taugen, was auch immer und die community wählt aus diesen 30 desktops die gewinner.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (29. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hibachi (29. Juni 2011)

Desktop mit Adriana Lima.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juni 2011)

Hier mein schöner Desktop 


Schön was


----------



## Yedi (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Desktop mit Nutzfaktor.


----------



## Pater Beatus (30. Juni 2011)

schon paar monate her aber schaut noch fast genauso aus


----------



## debalz (30. Juni 2011)

Die Redaktion wählt 30 Beiträge aus - unter denen wird dann durch die Community online abgestimmt soweit ich das verstanden habe (s. Artikel)
(oops - Sebastian1980 hat das schon geschrieben, sorry)


----------



## bennyill007 (30. Juni 2011)

willy_m schrieb:


> Mein Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie man die Sidebar und die Datumsanzeige so hinbekommt bzw. wo ich diese finden kann?


----------



## Atsuraelu (30. Juni 2011)

Die Uhr/Datumsanzeige sieht nach einem veränderten 10 Foot-HUD aus ( Configure Your Own Rainmeter 10-Foot HUD ).

Bei der Sidebar kann ich nicht helfen...


----------



## bennyill007 (30. Juni 2011)

Ok, thx schon mal!!!


----------



## Darkrevan (30. Juni 2011)

so mal ein Bild von den vielen die ich verwende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3rrB (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kann mir mal jemand sagen woe ich diesen Social Network Twitter Timeline Gadget bekomme?


----------



## StefanW12345 (30. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/[...ad.eu/thumb/df222a-1309448979.png[/IMG][/URL]Mein Desktop!


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juni 2011)

StefanW12345 schrieb:


> Mein Desktop!


 Das Hintergrundbild gab es jetzt schon 10 mal.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meiner.

Sieht in der Mitte etwas komisch aus, weil es 2 Monitore sind.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2011)

Das dürfte dann wohl oder übel mein Desktop sein


----------



## Binn (30. Juni 2011)

Hier ist meins!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaRk_SmIDl (1. Juli 2011)

Mein Desktop 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahtlon (1. Juli 2011)

Mein liebling als desktop.


----------



## Ezio (1. Juli 2011)

Vom Notebook:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holyobama (1. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop


----------



## NRGover9000 (1. Juli 2011)

So... Ich präsentiere: mein Desktop ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (1. Juli 2011)

tada 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1988 (1. Juli 2011)

so ein bild von mir 
vielspass beim bewrten gihi 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Di Stefan0 (1. Juli 2011)

echt tolle desktops dabei  gerade das ganze rainmeter-zeug hat mich inspiriert.


----------



## TRIdimention (1. Juli 2011)

So, hier ist meiner ganz schlicht mit wenig Icons.
so ein Rainmeter zeugs kommt bei mir nicht auf den desktop


----------



## TZocker (1. Juli 2011)

Mein deskop der sich eigentlich alle 30 min wechselt hier mein persöhnlicher fav;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpawnDeluxe (1. Juli 2011)

so der der windows screen von meinem macbook 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FireSale93 (1. Juli 2011)

so, hier mal der Screen von meinem Asus G73 ROG


----------



## Clinique (2. Juli 2011)

Hätt ja auch gern en Preis für meinen Desk. Lang genug rumgebastelt hatt ich jedenfalls dafür^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emani (2. Juli 2011)

Wo bekommt man oder wie macht man die Gadgets die aussehen als wären die im Bild drinne.....?!?!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Juli 2011)

Emani schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man oder wie macht man die Gadgets die aussehen als wären die im Bild drinne.....?!?!


 immer noch rainmeter  die frage kam jetzt schon öfters...


----------



## Emani (2. Juli 2011)

bennyill007 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie man die Sidebar und die Datumsanzeige so hinbekommt bzw. wo ich diese finden kann?



wo bekomme ich rechts unten und links unten die sachen her...weiss das jemand zufällig...wäre für jeden hinweis (links) dankbar.....


----------



## PatSanders (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so schauts bei mir aktuell aus...


----------



## MrSliff (2. Juli 2011)

Bitte nen Link zum Tut, wie ich die Bilder einbinde!


Das hätte man auch im Artikel direkt nen Link einfügen können..... und nich nur auf nen tut verweisen, was es in den tiefen der Forums zu finden gibt 

Eidt, habs gefunden


----------



## Tazzman (2. Juli 2011)

So siehst bei mir aus......


----------



## MrSliff (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meiner


----------



## RedCoolvE (2. Juli 2011)

So sieht meiner aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Tran (2. Juli 2011)

Meiner:


----------



## inhafttierter (2. Juli 2011)

Hier ist meiner:


----------



## The_Checker (2. Juli 2011)

Hier mein aktueller Desktop.
Zugegeben ich mag etwas Old School sein aber PACMAN ftw.


----------



## evolution (2. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop, so macht Schule spaß (obwohl ich sie gottseidank schon hinter mir habe)


----------



## Scooteria (2. Juli 2011)

meins auch noch!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tee (2. Juli 2011)

mein unix deskop mal aufgeräumt xd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godly007 (2. Juli 2011)

Mein Desktop mit Guild Wars 2 Artwork 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Eggbert (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner


----------



## jsdodger (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

bevor hier Annahmeschluß ist, das is mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Kurzes OT!!

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich immer wie z.B. evolution ? Das ganze Windows so umgestalten ?


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2011)

In 30 Tagen startet die Party



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniacmurphy (3. Juli 2011)

So, 
hoff mal bin nicht zu spät...

Dies ist mein Desktop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evolution (3. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Kurzes OT!!
> 
> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich immer wie z.B. evolution ? Das ganze Windows so umgestalten ?



Wurde glaub ich schon eine Seite zuvor gesagt. Rainmeter downloaden und nach plugins im Internet suchen. Ddiese kannst dann auf deinen Desktop "pinnen". Manche haben auch nutzvolle Funktionen wie der Shutdown Button etc. (muss ja so sein, wenn man keine Taskleiste mehr hat/haben will).


----------



## Dunkler (3. Juli 2011)

Mein Aktueller...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... irgendwie kommen die Farben schlecht raus.


----------



## Gast1668121804 (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meiner


----------



## Mordgans69 (3. Juli 2011)

Aloa Leute,

Dann zeig ich mal meinen Desktop her.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

evolution schrieb:


> Wurde glaub ich schon eine Seite zuvor gesagt. Rainmeter downloaden und nach plugins im Internet suchen. Ddiese kannst dann auf deinen Desktop "pinnen". Manche haben auch nutzvolle Funktionen wie der Shutdown Button etc. (muss ja so sein, wenn man keine Taskleiste mehr hat/haben will).




Und wie bekomme ich jetzt die Taskleiste ganz weg ? 


LG


----------



## X Broster (3. Juli 2011)

Ein freundliches Hallo,

das ist mein Desktop.


----------



## Simlog (3. Juli 2011)

Wann is die Abstimmung jetzt ? Und wann kommen die Ergebnisse ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Bevor hier abgestimmt wird noch einmal ein neuer Desktop von mir


----------



## Col_Chaos (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mal der Desktop von meinem Notebook (Mein Desktop PC sieht wesentlich chaotischer aus, da guck ja nur ich drauf )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porry (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab doch mal wieder mein Wallpaper gewechselt.
Awesome!


----------



## Hidden (3. Juli 2011)

Siehe unten
http://h5.abload.de/img/desklj0wgjsk.png


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2011)

Du solltest hier ein Bild hochladen, externe Links zählen nicht.


----------



## SaxonyHK (3. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch mal was beitragen.


----------



## Hidden (3. Juli 2011)

So jetzt nochmal mit hier hochgeladenem Bild.

Dann will ich auchnoch schnell, bevor es vorbei ist (oder ists schon zu Spät?)
Die obere "Taskleiste" ist noch in der Entwicklung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickis99 (3. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du solltest hier ein Bild hochladen, externe Links zählen nicht.


 
Guten Abend! Meine Einsendung wurde korrekt im Forum hochgeladen (Seite 36), ist aber immer noch nicht in der Übersicht enthalten. Wurde das übersehen? Oder darf ich aus einem anderen Grund nicht teilnehmen?


----------



## evolution (3. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wie bekomme ich jetzt die Taskleiste ganz weg ?
> 
> 
> LG


 
Stardock Object Dock 2. Unter Settings kann man sie ohne nervigen Streifen komplett ausblenden 
Natürlich muss man die Leiste von Object Dock nicht benutzen. Kann man, wenn man will, alle Leisten löschen. 

Gibt sicher noch andere Lösungen, diese sind aber nicht "sauber" würd ich sagen. Ausserdem hast so, falls du die Taskleiste mal brauchst, direkt Zugriff darauf.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

evolution schrieb:


> Stardock Object Dock 2. Unter Settings kann man sie ohne nervigen Streifen komplett ausblenden
> Natürlich muss man die Leiste von Object Dock nicht benutzen. Kann man, wenn man will, alle Leisten löschen.



Danke 

Habe jetzt alles wie ich es will siehe eine Seite vorher  



LG


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juli 2011)

Als Desktop einen 1970 Plymouth Barracuda mit Hemi-Paket


----------



## Hidden (3. Juli 2011)

Ickis99 schrieb:


> Guten Abend! Meine Einsendung wurde korrekt im Forum hochgeladen (Seite 36), ist aber immer noch nicht in der Übersicht enthalten. Wurde das übersehen? Oder darf ich aus einem anderen Grund nicht teilnehmen?


 
Ich glaub die Übersicht ist nur ne Sammlung von ein paar der Screenshots. Steht da auch irgendwo bei, dass da nicht alle sind, und die Auswahl nichts mit der endgültigen Auswahl zu tun hat.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juli 2011)

Habe hier mal meine aktualisierten Desktop. Selbst geschossen in Crysis. Hat meiner Meinung nach was magisches/mystisches dieses Bild.


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Juli 2011)

Dann geb ich meinen auch mal zum Besten:
Schwebfliege Canon EOS 350D 100mm Canon Macro, natürlich selber schossen 

Ich mags aufgeräumt


----------



## Andytaker (3. Juli 2011)

Na dann reiche ich meinen auch noch kurz vor knapp rein :

Zelda hintergrund da ich ein großer Fan von der Serie bin, sind 2 bildschirme der eine mit RocketDock(links) zum zocken und der rechte zur informationswiedergabe wie ts, icq, skype....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceman245 (3. Juli 2011)

dann stelle ich meinen aktuellen auch mal zur Schau


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Desktop, derzeit leider etwas unaufgeräumt 

Das Zeichen auf dem Wallpaper ist das Cybranlogo aus Supreme Commander,  erstellt wurde der Wallpaper von DeathLink 6.0 .


----------



## Bennz (3. Juli 2011)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Dann geb ich meinen auch mal zum Besten:
> Schwebfliege Canon EOS 350D 100mm Canon Macro, natürlich selber schossen
> 
> Ich mags aufgeräumt


 

Die Details der Fliege sind ja mal richtig geil Top Foto


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Wann ist den hier Ende und wann fängt den die Umfrage zu den TOP 30 an ?


LG


----------



## RedCoolvE (3. Juli 2011)

Da ich meinen irgendwie noch nicht in der Bildergalerie gesehen habe, lade ich ihn nochmals hoch:


----------



## Techspeedy (3. Juli 2011)

So hier meine Variante


----------



## joni35 (3. Juli 2011)

So das ist mein Schreibtisch  damit ich immer alles wesentliche im Blickfeld habe 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katapilla223 (3. Juli 2011)

Zeit zum neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Katapilla223 (3. Juli 2011)

Zeit zum Neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Bennz (3. Juli 2011)

Katapilla223 schrieb:


> Zeit zum Neu aufsetzen.


 
und Bearbeiten geht nich?


----------



## Monopoly29 (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt spät aber noch rechtzeitig


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. Juli 2011)

wenn rainmeter doch nur ein benutzerfreundliches interface zum anpassen hätte...
oder alle möglichen hardware infos auslesen könnte, die ich mit sidebargadgets angezeigt bekomme (z.b. cpu und gpu temp, auslastung etc.)


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Jetzt is fertig mit dem hochladen


----------



## evolution (4. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wenn rainmeter doch nur ein benutzerfreundliches interface zum anpassen hätte...
> oder alle möglichen hardware infos auslesen könnte, die ich mit sidebargadgets angezeigt bekomme (z.b. cpu und gpu temp, auslastung etc.)



Mit dem richtigen Plugin kannst du das machen. Brauchst wie schon erwähnt nur das Plugin. 
Mit Rainmeter muss man sich eben beschäftigen. Ist wie eine CSS Config bearbeiten, von heut auf morgen geht sowas einfach nicht


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Juli 2011)

@Katapilla223

"Landwirtschaftsimulator 2009" ??? Trägger fahren 

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Wann wird den abgestimmt ? Und wenn abgestimmt wird will ich gerne das mein Miku-Desktop mit rein kommt falls nur 1 Desktop zulässig ist 


LG


----------



## Hidden (4. Juli 2011)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> "Landwirtschaftsimulator 2009" ??? Trägger fahren


 
Es gibt personen die Spielen sowas gerne (ich gehöre nicht dazu ^^)
Nen freund von mir hat als LWS 2010 rauskam jeden Tag 12 Stunden "gelandwirtschaftet"


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Juli 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> Es gibt personen die Spielen sowas gerne (ich gehöre nicht dazu ^^)
> Nen freund von mir hat als LWS 2010 rauskam jeden Tag 12 Stunden "gelandwirtschaftet"


 hätte er mal im real life machen sollen. irgendwo auf dem land helfen... dafür gibts kohle, er betätigt sich körperlich und ist an der frischen luft (und sonne)... 
bei solchen spielen kann ich echt nur den kopf schütteln 
aber klar, wem es spaß macht, soll seinen spaß daran haben!



evolution schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Plugin kannst du das machen. Brauchst wie schon erwähnt nur das Plugin.
> Mit  Rainmeter muss man sich eben beschäftigen. Ist wie eine CSS Config  bearbeiten, von heut auf morgen geht sowas einfach nicht


 also ich habe noch keins gefunden, das mir gpu und cpu temperatur + belastung für jeden kern und die gpu anzeigt. außer ich installiere mir noch zusatzprogramme, die dann auch noch die ganze zeit im hintergrund laufen müssen -.- bei meinen sidebar gadgets geht das alles ohne probleme und ohne zusatzsoftware 
ich würde das sicherlich auch hinbekommen, mir ein schönes design mit rainmeter zu basteln. die sache ist nur die, dass es eben keinen spaß macht sich mühsam durch die textfiles zu kämpfen... da braucht es mMn eine grafische oberfläche, bei der man die wichtigsten sachen zeichnen (wie bei word tabellen zeichnen) oder zumindest mit schiebern einstellen kann.


----------



## Hidden (4. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich würde das sicherlich auch hinbekommen, mir ein schönes design mit rainmeter zu basteln. die sache ist nur die, dass es eben keinen spaß macht sich mühsam durch die textfiles zu kämpfen... da braucht es mMn eine grafische oberfläche, bei der man die wichtigsten sachen zeichnen (wie bei word tabellen zeichnen) oder zumindest mit schiebern einstellen kann.


 
Vllt. kann ich dir in ca. nem halben Jahr sowas anbieten, bin grade genau aus dem Grund weil Rainmeter mir zu kompliziert gestaltet war nen Programm das schön simpel zu bedienen ist am Programmieren. 

PS: Wie siehts aus, wann wird gewählt?


----------



## kriscom (4. Juli 2011)

Ach kommt, so schwer ist das auch nicht, man muss sich halt nur etwas damit beschäftigen.



Wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## Hidden (4. Juli 2011)

kriscom schrieb:


> Ach kommt, so schwer ist das auch nicht, man muss sich halt nur etwas damit beschäftigen.


 Ich mach mir lieber nen 500mal größeren Aufwand und programmier es in ner Sprache die ich mag 

(Mach ich immer so, ich hab mal um mir die Arbeit zu sparen Screenshots manuell zu schneiden und zu speichern nen Programm geschrieben, für dessen Programmieraufwand ich vermutlich länger gebraucht habe, als wenn ich die Screenshots der nächsten 10 Jahre so gemacht hätte )


----------



## nuol (4. Juli 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> ... ich hab mal um mir die Arbeit zu sparen Screenshots manuell zu schneiden und zu speichern nen Programm geschrieben, für dessen Programmieraufwand ich vermutlich länger gebraucht habe, als wenn ich die Screenshots der nächsten 10 Jahre so gemacht hätte )


 ...dieses Programm nennt sich unter anderem Photoshop


----------



## Hidden (4. Juli 2011)

Wäre mir neu das Photoshop das kann?

Wobei ich das Kompliment, dass du glaubst ich hätte Photoshop programmiert dankend entgegennehme


----------



## nuol (4. Juli 2011)

Datei -> Automatisieren -> Stapelverarbeitung
Vorher natürlich eigene Aktion anlegen und dann durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Hidden (4. Juli 2011)

Mmh, mit den Einstellungen komm ich nicht zurecht.
Allerdings ist mein Programm nichtmal 1 MB groß, und frisst nahezu keine Ressourcen, was man von Photoshop nun nicht behaupten kann.
Ich mag selbstprogrammiertes lieber


----------



## kriscom (4. Juli 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> Ich mach mir lieber nen 500mal größeren Aufwand und programmier es in ner Sprache die ich mag
> 
> (Mach ich immer so, ich hab mal um mir die Arbeit zu sparen Screenshots manuell zu schneiden und zu speichern nen Programm geschrieben, für dessen Programmieraufwand ich vermutlich länger gebraucht habe, als wenn ich die Screenshots der nächsten 10 Jahre so gemacht hätte )



Wie sagt man so schön: Der Weg ist das Ziel?!


----------



## Niza (5. Juli 2011)

Echt coole Desktops Leute
Ich bin gespannt wer gewinnt!


----------



## Simlog (5. Juli 2011)

Und wo ist jetzt die Abstimmung ? Oder wie weiß man, dass man gewonnen oder nicht gewonnen hat ?


----------



## debalz (5. Juli 2011)

Ich denke erstmal muss die Redaktion ihre 30 Favoriten auswählen und dann dürfen wir.
Bin auch sehr gespannt ob es eher in richtung schlicht oder brachial geht bei der Meinung der community....


----------



## doone (5. Juli 2011)

auch wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr dabei bin, hat mich der fred dazu angeregt mich mit rainmeter auseinanderzusetzen und meinen Desktop neu zu gestalten, darum hier trotzdem noch mein upload.

Ach ja, vorsicht vor den Rainmeter skins, die man downloaden kann, die sind teilweise verseucht wie ich feststellen musste....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich kann nur bestätigen, dass man bei mehr als 2 Kernen usw.. bei Rainmeter echt probleme hat, was vernünftiges zur Anzeige von Auslastung / Temps zu finden, daher auch die Minianwendungen...


----------



## Major Blackbird (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm, mich würde auch interessieren, wer jetzt gewonnen hat.
Bin schon auf das gewinnerbild gespannt, sind echt sehr schöne Screens hier!


----------



## willy_m (5. Juli 2011)

Mein Desktop wurde übrigens 2 mal in die Galerie gestellt (ich glaube Nr. 27 und Nr. 80), wahrscheinlich weil es nochmal als Zitat gepostet wurde. Sollte evtl. noch geändert werden


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juli 2011)

Es fehlen einige sehr schöne Desktops, das finde ich schade.


----------



## debalz (6. Juli 2011)

> Es fehlen einige sehr schöne Desktops, das finde ich schade.



Es gibt doch noch gar keinen Abstimmungsthread und die Galerie ist keine vollständige Darstellung aller Einsendungen soweit ich das verstanden hab


----------



## kriscom (6. Juli 2011)

Wann ist es soweit?

...

Jetzt?

...

Jetzt?

...

 Es sind wirklich sehr viele schöne Desktop's dabei, beweist wieder den exzellenten Geschmack der Community.


----------



## Lyr1x (6. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Es fehlen einige sehr schöne Desktops, das finde ich schade.



wo ist deiner?, hättest uns doch zeigen können was ein schöner Desktop ist


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juli 2011)

Grob überschlagen fehlen (fast) alle von Seite 7-13 und auf den Seiten danach einige.


----------



## debalz (6. Juli 2011)

> Grob überschlagen fehlen (fast) alle von Seite 7-13 und auf den Seiten danach einige.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die wurden schon vorher gezeigt, wie gesagt: die Galerie zeigt nicht alle!


----------



## Major Blackbird (7. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts jetzt aus? Die Abstimmung kann doch nicht solange dauern *ungeduldig*


----------



## Hidden (8. Juli 2011)

Naja über 500 Bilder. Die haben ja auch noch was anderes zu tun.
(Wobei ich doch gerne wüsste, welche 30 zur Wahl stehen)
*ungeduldig auch*


----------



## debalz (8. Juli 2011)

Will auch endlich abstimmen!!!


----------



## Chris1795 (8. Juli 2011)

Das Netzteil ist auf jedenfall sehr interessant.  *auch ungeduldig bin*


----------



## Clinique (8. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte auch gern wissen ob mein Desktop so schick ist wie ich ihn finde, und will irgendwas winnen xD


----------



## Lyr1x (8. Juli 2011)

Clinique schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch gern wissen ob mein Desktop so schick ist wie ich ihn finde, und will irgendwas winnen xD


 
wer will das nicht?  

*auch ungeduldig bin* haha


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2011)

Genau liebe Redaktion.
Lasst alles stehen und liegen und sucht die 30 Desktops raus, damit es was zum abstimmen gibt.

Dann gibts nächsten Monat zwar kein Heft oder eben eines, das nur halb so dick ist.
Die Artikel schreiben sich ja von alleine, Bilder und Tabellen müssen auch nicht gemacht werden und Testergebnisse ermitteln sich auch von selbst 

Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden 
Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.



Spoiler



Nein, in meinem Beitrag ist keine Spur Ironie


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.



Wurde es nicht


----------



## Tazzman (9. Juli 2011)

Und das dauert und dauert...........gähn..............


----------



## Hidden (9. Juli 2011)

6 Tage, also langsam würd ich dann dochmal gerne Abstimmen.


----------



## ph1driver (9. Juli 2011)

Leute ist doch wurscht wie lange es dauert. Was habt ihr es denn so eilig?


----------



## Chrismettal (9. Juli 2011)

Um mal unruhe zu verbreiten, Wisst ihr wie lange es beim Logitech Mausdesignwettbewerb gedauert hat ?


----------



## Hidden (9. Juli 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Um mal unruhe zu verbreiten, Wisst ihr wie lange es beim Logitech Mausdesignwettbewerb gedauert hat ?


 
Nö, wie lange denn? (Ich befürchte die Antwort wird mir nicht gefallen ^^)


----------



## kriscom (9. Juli 2011)

Wann ist es denn so weit?

Jetzt? ...

Jetzt? ...

Jetzt? ...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Juli 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> Nö, wie lange denn? (Ich befürchte die Antwort wird mir nicht gefallen ^^)


 der wurde dezember letzten jahres gestartet und ist noch nicht wirklich beendet


----------



## Per4mance (9. Juli 2011)

ich hab eh just 4 fun mitgemacht. um die preise gehts mir garnicht oder um nen siegerplatz


----------



## L.B. (9. Juli 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> ich hab eh just 4 fun mitgemacht. um die preise gehts mir garnicht oder um nen siegerplatz


 
Dann nehme ich deinen Preis, falls du gewinnen solltest, ok? 

Ich habe nochmal ein CPU-Skin erstellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*.ini

```
[Rainmeter]
Update=500
DynamicWindowSize=1

;Metadata added by RainBrowser
;http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Rainmeter101_AnatomyOfASkin

[Metadata]
Name=
Config=
Description=
Instructions=
Version=
Tags=
License=
Variant=
Preview=

;End of added Metadata

[MeasureCore1Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\CoreTemp.dll
CoreTempType=Temperature
CoreTempIndex=0

[MeasureCpuSpeed]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\CoreTemp.dll
CoreTempType=CpuSpeed

[MeasureLoad]
Measure=CPU

[MeasureBackground]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeasureLineDeko1]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeasureLineDeko2]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeasureLineDeko3]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeasureLineDeko4]
Measure=Calc
Formula=1

[MeterBackground]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureBackGround
X=0
Y=0
W=100
H=120
StartAngle=0
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=50
LineColor=70,70,70,120
LineStart=30
Solid=1
AntiAlias=1

[MeterLoad]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLoad
X=0
Y=0
W=100
H=120
StartAngle=4.712
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=47
LineColor=150,150,150,150
LineStart=33
Solid=1
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLineDeko1]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLineDeko1
X=60
Y=0
W=100
H=100
StartAngle=0
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=40
LineColor=255,255,255,180
LineStart=0
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLineDeko2]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLineDeko2
X=100
Y=0
W=100
H=100
StartAngle=5.49778
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=30
LineColor=255,255,255,180
LineStart=0
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLineDeko3]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLineDeko3
X=60
Y=15
W=100
H=100
StartAngle=0
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=60
LineColor=255,255,255,180
LineStart=0
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLineDeko4]
Meter=ROUNDLINE
MeasureName=MeasureLineDeko4
X=120
Y=15
W=100
H=100
StartAngle=7.0685
RotationAngle=6.283
LineLength=30
LineColor=255,255,255,180
LineStart=0
AntiAlias=1 

[MeterLabelCPU] 
Meter=String 
MeasureName=MeasureLoad
X=30
Y=45
W=100
H=100
FontColor=255,255,255,180
FontSize=15
FontFace = Impact
Text="%1%" 
AntiAlias=1

[MeterCore1Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCore1Temp
X=180
Y=90
W=70
H=20
FontColor=255,255,255,180
FontFace = Impact
FontSize=11
Text="%1°C"

[MeterCpuSpeed]
Meter=STRING
MeasureName=MeasureCpuSpeed
X=150
Y=0
W=70
H=20
FontColor=255,255,255,180
FontFace = Impact
FontSize=11
Text="%1 MHz"
```



Spoiler



Wer meine Entwicklungsarbeit unterstützen möchte, darf gerne einen kleinen Beitrag spenden.  PN an mich.


----------



## usopia (10. Juli 2011)

...und jeder, der hier ständig nachfragt und Stress macht wird eeeh nix gewinnen...


----------



## Clinique (10. Juli 2011)

_Das glaub ich nicht.... und deswegen Stress ich ne Runde mit.

Mich interessiert nämlich, was Logitech nun für ne Design Richtung einschlägt und ob meine Vorstellung
überhaupt in Frage käme. Also die Mäuse mit nem aufgeklatschten Bild alá Frau oder Auto oder Pimpmycar Stil gewinnen
ja nu hoffentlich nicht. Das find ich nämlich Computerbild-Noob-Casual-Typig._

*Oooh...LoL, falscher Thread. Egal, zeigt wenigstens dass noch andere Gewinnspiele nicht beachtet werden.*


----------



## usopia (11. Juli 2011)

Clinique schrieb:


> _*Oooh...LoL, falscher Thread. Egal, zeigt wenigstens dass noch andere Gewinnspiele nicht beachtet werden.*_


_
 naja, immerhin ein ähnlicher Thread.
Daß der Maus-Wettbewerb noch nicht entschieden ist, liegt bestimmt an Logitech und nicht an der Red, denke ich mal. Habe das aber nicht großartig weiter verfolgt nach meiner Abstimmung._


----------



## L.B. (11. Juli 2011)

Der Maus-Wettbewerb ist längst abgeschlossen. Es gab in der letzten (oder vorletzen?) Print sogar einen Artikel darüber.


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Juli 2011)

... ist er nicht :o
Die Preise sind noch lange nicht bei den Gewinnern


----------



## Clinique (11. Juli 2011)

Ah ja, dass kann sein, die Gewinner werden wohl eher in der Printausgabe gezeigt. 
Gut, wusst ich nicht, aber ich sollte ja mit meinem Design so megasupergut angekommen
sein, nehm ich mal ziemlich sicher an  ->  also sind meine Preise nur noch nicht angekommen...

xD


----------



## L.B. (11. Juli 2011)

Da ich nichts gewonnen habe, kann ich über den Verbleib der Preise nichts sagen.


----------



## Ickis99 (11. Juli 2011)

Zumindest sollte der Wettbewerb und die Gewinnverteilung abgeschlossen sein, bevor Witcher 2 und Shogun 2 für 3€ in der Ramsch-Kiste zu finden sind, sonst wär das Ganze relativ witzlos


----------



## jensi251 (11. Juli 2011)

Wer hat den nun gewonnen?
Wurde das schon abgestimmt? Habe da gar nichts von mitbekommen.


----------



## Simlog (11. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wer hat den nun gewonnen?
> Wurde das schon abgestimmt? Habe da gar nichts von mitbekommen.


 
Nein !? Oder warum glaubst du beschwert sich hier jeder ???


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. Juli 2011)

Sind den die 30, die zur Abstimmung gebracht werden sollen, schon selektiert worden?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Sind den die 30, die zur Abstimmung gebracht werden sollen, schon selektiert worden?




Also das würde mich auch interessieren!!

PS: Was ein Usernamen


----------



## Lyr1x (12. Juli 2011)

das lustige ist ja immer wieder bei den Wettbewerben das nach Abschluss, wild diskutiert wird wann denn nun das ganze zum Voting kommt, was ich auch verstehe.

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum kein Redakteuer sich kurz dazu äußert und einen kurzen Termin ansagt, wann es evtl mit dem Voting losgeht, würde zumindest das lange warten etwas erleichtern und unnötiges geblabber verhindern... :/


----------



## Semih91 (12. Juli 2011)

Ansich brauchen die sich nicht zu melden. Hier sind mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit über 500 Bilder geladen worden von denen nur 6% es zum Voting schaffen. Ihr müsst bedenken, dass die Redakteure sich die Besten aussuchen müssen und dass dies schon etwas länger dauern kann. Deshalb ist es unnötig von jedem hier zu kommentieren. Wartet einfach 2 Wochen ab, wenn bis dahin nichts kommt, dann wird die Redaktion noch nicht alle 30 haben oder sie werden hier die Bilder zum Voting fertig haben. Einfach abwarten und Geduld zeigen, diese Jungs haben es schwerer als ihr


----------



## ZeroKey (13. Juli 2011)

Also, ich habe jetzt erst ein paar hintergründe gesehen und muss sagen, dass da viele seher geile Hintergründe und auch Designs bei sind. Ich habe gerade die Suchfunktion misshandelt, um irgend einen Post zu finden, in dem jemand danach fragt, wo man die Designs her bekommt und ich konnte keinen finden. Ich habe auch mal Google gefragt, aber nicht wirklich was sinnvolles gefunden. Deswegen frage ich jetzt hier. Wo bekomme ich diese Designs her? Zum beispiel die Bilder: 6, 11, 13, 33, 63, 67 (der linke Bildschirm), 83, 84 und 87 (der linke Bildschirm)... ich könnte ewig weiter machen. Mir gehts nur um die Designs, nicht um die Hintergründe, die sind ja nicht schwer zu bekommen. 
Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit so was wie "Schreib dir die Designs doch selber" oder "such einfach mal in verschiedenen Foren" Ich habe gesucht und schreiben werde ich die sicherlich nicht, weil ich keine ahnung vom Programieren habe und nicht extra für nen Win7 design VisualBasic (Ist es doch, oder?) lernen werde.
Also ich hoffe, dass mir irgend wer nen sinnvollen Tipp geben kann.
Greez


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Juli 2011)

die meisten (oder alle designs) bestehen aus den standard programmen und skins.

programme sind vor allem rocketdock und rainmeter.
skins zu rainmeter findest du z.b. bei deviantart. die haben eine eigene kategorie dafür. einfach mal nach rainmeter und deviantart googlen. aber man findet skins auch auf den anderen üblichen seiten der desktopgestaltung. wincustomize.org und dergleichen.

wenn du nicht sehr anspruchsvoll bist oder den desktop sehr individuell einrichten möchtest, reicht es, wenn du dich durch die skins klickst. für alles weitere müsstest du anfangen die textfiles von rainmeter zu verändern, was eine art 'programmieren' wäre 

edit: noch ein hinweis: es kommt öfters mal vor, dass skins für rainmeter virenverseucht sind. also scanne die files vorher besesr durch und achte darauf, von wo du sie runterlädst. und vllt auch auf kommentare...


----------



## ZeroKey (13. Juli 2011)

Besten Dank! Werde mich mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## Mordgans69 (15. Juli 2011)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Also, ich habe jetzt erst ein paar hintergründe gesehen und muss sagen, dass da viele seher geile Hintergründe und auch Designs bei sind. Ich habe gerade die Suchfunktion misshandelt, um irgend einen Post zu finden, in dem jemand danach fragt, wo man die Designs her bekommt und ich konnte keinen finden. Ich habe auch mal Google gefragt, aber nicht wirklich was sinnvolles gefunden. Deswegen frage ich jetzt hier. Wo bekomme ich diese Designs her? Zum beispiel die Bilder: 6, 11, 13, 33, 63, 67 (der linke Bildschirm), 83, 84 und 87 (der linke Bildschirm)... ich könnte ewig weiter machen. Mir gehts nur um die Designs, nicht um die Hintergründe, die sind ja nicht schwer zu bekommen.
> Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit so was wie "Schreib dir die Designs doch selber" oder "such einfach mal in verschiedenen Foren" Ich habe gesucht und schreiben werde ich die sicherlich nicht, weil ich keine ahnung vom Programieren habe und nicht extra für nen Win7 design VisualBasic (Ist es doch, oder?) lernen werde.
> Also ich hoffe, dass mir irgend wer nen sinnvollen Tipp geben kann.
> Greez



Servus ein gutes Programm ist auch Winstep xtreme oder von Stardock Windows Blinds,da gibts viels gute Designs.Die Programme kann man als Testversion runterladen,wenn du dann noch etwas Hand anlegst wirds ganz individuell.

Gruss Mordgans


----------



## jensi251 (16. Juli 2011)

Kann ja wohl noch dauern bis zur Abstimmung


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Juli 2011)

ist schon alles vorbei ?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. Juli 2011)

ja du bist leicht überfällig, termin war am 3. juli


----------



## Hidden (17. Juli 2011)

Und Abstimmung ist wohl auch am 3. juli (2012...)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht warum kein Redakteuer sich kurz dazu äußert und einen kurzen Termin ansagt [...]


Klassisch: *When it's done!*

Kommende Woche ist Heft-Produktion, danach wird's dann wohl an den Start gehen ...


----------



## Lyr1x (17. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Klassisch: *When it's done!*
> 
> Kommende Woche ist Heft-Produktion, danach wird's dann wohl an den Start gehen ...



Danke


----------



## viggon (24. Juli 2011)

wo kann man jetzt voten?


----------



## usopia (25. Juli 2011)

viggon schrieb:


> wo kann man jetzt voten?


 ...noch gar nicht! Die Pics, die in die engere Wahl kommen, werden von der RED erst noch ausgesucht.


----------



## Porry (25. Juli 2011)

Wehe es kommt jetzt noch irgendjemand mit:
"Wie lang dauerts noch?" und "Wo ist Abstimmung?"
Davon haben wir schon genug gehört und ein wenig Geduld muss doch wohl drin sein.


----------



## Lyr1x (25. Juli 2011)

Ähm Porry, mal ne Frage, Wie lange dauerts denn noch? 



@viggon, vorraussichtlich treffen die Redakteure diese Woche die Entscheidung über die TOP30 und dann gehts los... siehe paar Posts vorher


----------



## viggon (25. Juli 2011)

Mal hoffen mein desktop kommt in die engere auswahl 
mein bild ist das bild nr. 63 
Wo wird denn die abstimmung seien?


----------



## debalz (25. Juli 2011)

> mein bild ist das bild nr. 63



aha, alter C&C Zocker oder wie?!


----------



## viggon (25. Juli 2011)

C&C?
Falls du damit nicht CoH oder Dirt/MoH meinst, hast du dich vertan


----------



## debalz (25. Juli 2011)

Ähm - rechts ist Cabal zu sehen und links das NOD-Symbol - beide spielen in der *C*ommand & *C*onquer-Reihe mit und sind auf Bild 63. Deswegen meine Vermutung...


----------



## viggon (25. Juli 2011)

ich bin nicht siher ob wir über das gleiche bild reden


----------



## debalz (25. Juli 2011)

hmm - scheinbar nicht dachte Bild 63 wäre das : Der krasseste PC-Desktop Deutschlands gesucht: Die allerletzte Chance und 40 neue Einsendungen! - Bildergalerie - 2011/06/Desktop_Wettbewerb-142.jpg


----------



## viggon (25. Juli 2011)

nein, bild 63 ist doch 
Der krasseste PC-Desktop Deutschlands gesucht: Die allerletzte Chance und 40 neue Einsendungen! - Bildergalerie - 2011/06/PCGH_Desktop_Contest-66.jpg


----------



## Hidden (25. Juli 2011)

viggon schrieb:


> nein, bild 63 ist doch
> Der krasseste PC-Desktop Deutschlands gesucht: Die allerletzte Chance und 40 neue Einsendungen! - Bildergalerie - 2011/06/PCGH_Desktop_Contest-66.jpg


 
Gefällt mir nicht 

btw: nö, bei mir ist Bild 63 auch das mit C&C


----------



## viggon (25. Juli 2011)

unter den bildern steht immer:
PCGH Desktop Wettbewerb: Neue Einsendungen vom 16.6. *(xx)*
bei meinem bild 63, anstatt xx.
soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das so...


----------



## Hidden (25. Juli 2011)

Die richtige Nummerierung steht in der Bildergalerie, denn keine klickt sich durch die ganzen Bilder durch um zu Bild 63 zu kommen. Und in der Bildergalerie hat dein Bild irgend ne andere Nummer.


----------



## Lyr1x (25. Juli 2011)

Wayne? wenns unter den Top30 ist, dann werden wirs spätestens sehn! 

Achja, wenn das Voting startet, dann in den Quickpolls im Forum, also müssen wir da mal ein Auge drauf werfen


----------



## Hidden (25. Juli 2011)

Wird ja doch auch bestimmt irgendwer hier bescheid sagen oder?


----------



## Lyr1x (25. Juli 2011)

mh, kann auch durchaus sein das die Redakteure das nur auf der Main-Homepage als "News" bekannt geben... ich weis es nicht genau


----------



## Hidden (25. Juli 2011)

Wäre ja auch akzeptabel, die Main Homepage schaut man sich doch i.d.R. auch gelegentlich mal an.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juli 2011)

Morgen, Kinder, wirds was geben...


----------



## Hidden (26. Juli 2011)

Yay.


----------



## Porry (26. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch mal ein Wort.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juli 2011)

Huuuuuuui !


----------



## Lyr1x (26. Juli 2011)

Yaaa der Weihnachtsmann kommt  , danke Thilo


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. Juli 2011)

Endlich.. 
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was uns der liebe Thilo da morgen so bringt...


----------



## viggon (26. Juli 2011)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund..


----------



## Lyr1x (27. Juli 2011)

Thilo wake up, das "morgen" ist schon 9 Stunden und 34 Minuten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2011)

10:00 Uhr geht es los.


----------



## Hidden (27. Juli 2011)

Wuhuu 5min noch.

(ich bin bereit )

EDIT: 10:00 Uhr, wo kann ich abstimmen?


----------



## Lyr1x (27. Juli 2011)

1 min nach wahhh LINKKK!


----------



## Hidden (27. Juli 2011)

Ich will abstimmen!!! 

Thilo, wo bliebt der Link?


----------



## Lyr1x (27. Juli 2011)

Die Abstimmung findest du in den Quickpolls, 

musste nur leider festellen das sich das lange warten für mich nicht gelohnt hat  meiner ist nämlich nicht dabei!


----------



## Hidden (27. Juli 2011)

Ahh, gefunden.
(Auch nicht dabei )

Hier der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/166718-abstimmung-zum-desktop-wettbewerb.html

(nachher mal in ruhe alle durchsehen, und nen schicken aussuchen)


----------



## DeadlyTear (27. Juli 2011)

Meiner ist auch nicht dabei. 
Naja.. Man kann ja nicht immer Glück haben.
Aber ich drücke den anderen mal die Daumen.


----------



## Ickis99 (27. Juli 2011)

Geil! Meiner ist nämlich dabei . 

Mit einem Preis rechne ich nicht, unter den besten 30 zu sein ist bereits mehr als ich erwartet habe. Stimmen dürft ihr natürlich trotzdem für mich


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juli 2011)

Meiner ist auch dabei aber unter jemand anderen seinen Namen! Thilo kannst du das bitte korigieren da steht statt re4dt
Raykr oder so. Der Desktop ist nähmlich meiner. Die Nummer vom Desktop werd ich Posten am iPhone geht es schlecht nachzuschauen. 
MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

Wow meiner ist dabei 

Mal schauen wie viele Votes ich bekomme

LG


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Wähh nich dabei, dabei hab ich mich so angestrengt(Ironie) xD

[x] vote streetjumper  ^^


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2011)

Meiner ist auch nicht dabei, dafür teilweise etwas "Standartmässige" Desktops. Da von den krassesten zu sprechen find ich nen bisschen seltsam.
Aber nun gut, Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden und unter krass versteht sicherlich auch jeder etwas anderes 
Wünsche allen anderen trotzdem viel Glück! Und nein ich bin nicht stinkig


----------



## debalz (27. Juli 2011)

Bin ja ganz angetan dass ich dabei bin und für die votes   , obwohl ich nicht wirklich damit gerechnet hätte und zwar auch aus dem Grund weil als "krass" würd ich meinen eben nicht bezeichnen. Eher reduziert oder schlicht, für manchen vlt. auch langweilig - von daher kann ich die Stimmen verstehen die Explosionen aus Farben und Formen vermissen oder eben andere krasse Kombinationen!


----------



## Hidden (27. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen's find ich eig. sehr gut, aber das Dock unten hat meine Stimme gekostet, das zerstört das sonst echt schicke aussehen total.

Übrigens intressant zu sehen, dass ein Großteil der Community ein sehr dunkles Aussehen bevorzugt


----------



## debalz (27. Juli 2011)

ja viele dunkle Styles, keine nackte Haut und fast keine Omnimo-Skin, obwohl man daraus schicke Sachen machen kann. aber insgesamt sehr interessant - man könnte da auch einiges reininterpretieren wer da z.T. vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, so von wegen: zeige mir deinen Desktop und ich sage dir wer du bist


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

Hidden schrieb:
			
		

> Aufpassen's find ich eig. sehr gut, aber das Dock unten hat meine Stimme gekostet, das zerstört das sonst echt schicke aussehen total.
> 
> Übrigens intressant zu sehen, dass ein Großteil der Community ein sehr dunkles Aussehen bevorzugt



Schade.

Ich wusste selber nie, ob ich das Dock lassen oder es entfernen soll.
Das Dock hatte für mich eher eine Praktische Bedeutung & war für mich als Schnellzugriff gedacht.

Nun hab ich es so eingestellt, das mein Dock automatisch ausgeblendet wird.


----------



## debalz (28. Juli 2011)

Hi Aufpassen! sehr schöner Desktop und spannende Abstimmung bis jetzt
weiterhin viel Glück und viele Votes

Greetz
debalz


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> Hi Aufpassen! sehr schöner Desktop und spannende Abstimmung bis jetzt
> weiterhin viel Glück und viele Votes
> 
> Greetz
> debalz


 
Hey debalz. 

Finde deinen Desktop ebenfalls sehr schön & es ist bisher wirklich spannend.
Mir gefällt an deinem Desktop vor allem dieses Zusammenspiel mit Hintergrund & Gadgets.

Wünsche dir natürlich auch weiterhin viel Glück & viele Votes.

mfg Aufpassen.


----------



## moeykaner (28. Juli 2011)

oh .... ich bin ja auch dabei  Dabei is es doch recht simple gehalten. Viel Glück allen!


----------



## debalz (28. Juli 2011)

also der Moonwalk vom Stormtrooper ist mal richtig geil!


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2011)

Wo bekomme ich Bild 43 her? Das mit dem Regen,das würde ich auch gerne als Hintergrundbild haben. Von Mark Smidi oder so.


----------



## bratak1991 (3. August 2011)

habe meinen wieder komplett überarbeitet: Wie gefällt er euch?


----------



## debalz (3. August 2011)

sehr schön - damit wärste bestimmt in die Endrunde gekommen!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. August 2011)

bei mir siehts auch wieder ganz anders aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bratak1991 (3. August 2011)

womit liest du deine cpu und gpu in rainmeter aus? und welcher skin ist das?

PS: bin auch ohne Rainmeter unter den TOP30 gelandet ;D (2. Bild)^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. August 2011)

bratak1991 schrieb:


> womit liest du deine cpu und gpu in rainmeter aus? und welcher skin ist das?
> PS: bin auch ohne Rainmeter unter den TOP30 gelandet ;D (2. Bild)^^


 cpu und gpu werden via coretemp und msi afterburner plugins ausgelesen. nachteil: die beiden programme müssen im hintergrund laufen.
skin: teilweise aus anderen skins zusammengesetzt (hud.vision, crooked clock, crooked calendar, taranbeer...), teilweise durch abändern dieser skins selbst gebastelt und kleinere teile sind komplett selbst geschrieben.

bin ebenfalls ohne rainmeter unter den top30 gelandet  habe mir das programm aber auch wegen des wettbewerbs mal genauer angeschaut und es für gut befunden


----------



## bratak1991 (3. August 2011)

> habe mir das programm aber auch wegen des wettbewerbs mal genauer angeschaut und es für gut befunden



Dito


----------



## iRaptor (4. August 2011)

lvr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein Persönlicher Gewinner


----------



## Delusa (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (14. August 2011)

[x] retrok

Wegen dem Mustang


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> bei mir siehts auch wieder ganz anders aus ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sehr sehr schön...simpel und nicht übertrieben...du bringst mich auf ne idee..mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme wenn ich zu haus bin^^


----------



## negert (17. August 2011)

siehts bei euch immer so ordentlich aus?


----------



## Hidden (17. August 2011)

Ordentlich FTW. Auf den Desktop gehören keine Icons ^^


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2011)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Jupp007 (19. August 2011)

mein desktop


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. August 2011)

negert schrieb:
			
		

> siehts bei euch immer so ordentlich aus?



Ja, immer. Alles andere empfinde ich als störend. Keine ahnung warum, aber am pc, der pc hardware und dem schreibtisch strebe ich immer absolute ordnung, sauberkeit, effizienz und minimalismus an. Es ist fast schon zwanghaft. Der rest der wohnung ist zwar auch ordentlich und sauber, aber nicht immer und dort strebe ich auch nicht so nach perfektion.
Warum auch immer das so ist... Keine ahnung...


----------



## Jupp007 (19. August 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ja, immer. Alles andere empfinde ich als störend. Keine ahnung warum, aber am pc, der pc hardware und dem schreibtisch strebe ich immer absolute ordnung, sauberkeit, effizienz und minimalismus an. Es ist fast schon zwanghaft. Der rest der wohnung ist zwar auch ordentlich und sauber, aber nicht immer und dort strebe ich auch nicht so nach perfektion.
> Warum auch immer das so ist... Keine ahnung...


 
du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Simlog (21. August 2011)

Eig gehts mir genauso, nur mach ichs nie un reg mich immer drüber auf bis ich bei Desktop anzeigen den Hacken rausmach .


----------



## moeykaner (22. August 2011)

Mein Moonwalker Stormtrooper ist inzwischen auch etwas neuem gewichen. Ist noch nicht ganz komplett und funktionstüchtig. Die doppelten Verknüpfungen müssen noch ausgetauscht werden etc


----------



## arslanpower (30. August 2011)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> mein desktop


 sieht schick aus


----------



## Maximax289 (31. August 2011)

Mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (31. August 2011)

Hier mal meiner:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. August 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass der Einsendeschluss am 03.07. schon lange rum ist und es hier einen extra Desktop-Thread gibt?


----------



## GxGamer (1. September 2011)

Deshalb wird es auch langsam an der Zeit hier mal zu schliessen.
Wo ihr eure Desktops zeigen könnt (ohne was zu gewinnen) hat Invisible_XXI ja bereits gezeigt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread.html

-Geschlossen-


----------

